# Sticky  Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List.



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Top 50 Naturally Aspirated FWD 1/4 Mile*
01. 08.22 @ 162.17mph - Malton Coimbra - Gol G6 - AP 16v - Race Car - ???? lbs. - Active
02. 09.37 @ 150.37mph - Antenio Neto - Gol G4 - AP 16v - Race Car - ???? lbs. - Active
03. 10.47 @ 130.87mph - Philippe (BCF) - 1990 Corrado - 3.6L 24v - Street Car - 2210 lbs. - Active
04. 10.74 @ 121.54mph - Nate Romero - 1995 Corrado - 2.1L 20v - Race Car - 1610 lbs. - Retired
05. 10.78 @ 12x.xxmph - Marcelo Griebler - 2007 Gol - 2.2L 16v - Race Car - 1750 lbs. (w/o Driver?) - Retired
06. 10.88 @ 124.38mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 193x lbs. - Active
07. 10.9x @ 128.xxmph - Bernd Arndt - 1993 Corrado - 3.6L 24v VR6 - Race Car - 1800 lbs. w/o Driver - Active
08. 11.07 @ 125.58mph - Giancarlo Rosario - 19?? Golf -3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2??? lbs. - Active
09. 11.12 @ 128.75mph - Shaun Potgieter - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 20v - Race Car - Active
10. 11.12 @ 119.87mph - Anthony Frassetto - 1998 GTI - 3.0 12V - Race Car - 2190 lbs. - Active
11. 11.25 @ 120.28mph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 2.2L 16v FSI - Race Car - 1965 lbs. - Active
12. 11.26 @ 121.xxmph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2176 lbs. - Retired
13. 11.26 @ 118.06mph - Aslam Seedat - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 16v - Race Car (Pro-Mod) - 1650 lbs. - Active
14. 11.28 @ 121.xxmph - Bernd Arndt - 1993 Corrado - 3.1L 24v VR6 - Race Car - 1800 lbs. w/o Driver - Retired
15. 11.38 @ 120.17mph - Paul Kiernan - 1992 Corrado - 3.6L 24v - Race Car - 2090 lbs. - Active
16. 11.45 @ 120.00mph - Elton Scullard - 1984 Golf - 2.1L 20v - Race Car - 1840 lbs. - Active
17. 11.54 @ 116.57mph - Bernd Arndt - 1979 Rabbit - 3.1L VR6 - Race Car - 1750 lbs. w/o Driver - Retired
18. 11.57 @ 000.00mph - Bradley Van Rooi - Golf Mk1 - 2.1L 16v - Race Car - 1675 lbs. - Active
19. 11.61 @ 000.00mph - Shaun Du Preez - Golf Mk1 - Details Coming Soon. - Active
20. 11.62 @ 116.52mph - Victor Deraps - 1992 Jetta - 2.5L 07k - Street Car - 2100 lbs. - Active
21. 11.63 @ 118.12mph - Matt Ivan - 2002 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2660 lbs - Active
22. 11.67 @ 000.00mph - Barend Lombard - Golf Mk1 - Active
23. 11.68 @ 113.07mph - Anthony Dowd - 1998 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. – Retired
24. 11.73 @ 120.55mph - Arthur - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - Race Car - 2155 lbs. - Active
25. 11.82 @ 113.43mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2210 lbs. - Active
26. 11.88 @ 118.95mph - Hayden Boyd - 1996 Golf - 3.6 24v - Race Car - 2054 lbs. - Active
27. 11.88 @ 112.30mph - Anthony Frassetto - 1998 GTI - 2.8 12V - Race Car - 2090 lbs. - Retired
28. 12.00 @ 112.64mph - Chris Palumbo - 1995 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2480 lbs. - Retired
29. 12.05 @ 112.49mph - Mike Steelz - 1989 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2207 lbs. - Active
30. 12.08 @ 111.18mph - Zane Axsel - Golf Mk1 - 16v - Active
31. 12.09 @ 113.30mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. w/ Driver - Active
32. 12.09 @ 109.93mph - Brandon Almazan - 1997 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1693 lbs. - Active
33. 12.09 @ 109.40mph - Nate Romero - 1978 Rabbit GTI - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1550 lbs. - Retired
34. 12.09 @ 108.38mph - Mark Morris - 1998 GTI - 3.0L VR6 - Street Car - 2455 lbs. - Active
35. 12.10 @ 109.54mph - Joe Pendergest - 1980 Pickup Truck - 2.1 20v - Race Truck - 1825 lbs. - Active
36. 12.13 @ 120.55mph - Marcio - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - Street/Race Car - 2237 lbs. - Active
37. 12.13 @ 107.60mph - Kris Eshenour - 1982 Scirocco - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1690 lbs. - Retired
38. 12.17 @ 108.04mph - Chris Priddle - 1984 Pickup Truck - 2.1 16v - Race Truck - 1675 lbs. - Active
39. 12.20 @ 109.00mph - Kossob/Perkins/Perkins - 1977 Rabbit - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1680 lbs. - Retired
40. 12.23 @ 000.00mph - Janus Terburgh - Golf Mk1 - 16v -
41. 12.24 @ 109.42mph - Chris Alamorian - 1991 GTI - 2.8L 24v VR6 - Street Car - 2371 lbs. - Retired
42. 12.35 @ 110.00mph - Billy Mason - 1997 GTI - 3.0L VR6 - Street Car - 2300 lbs. - Retired
43. 12.43 @ 111.04mph - Tim Jessilonis - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2200 lbs. - Retired
44. 12.45 @ 109.00mph - Bill Matter - 1980 Rabbit - 2.1L 8v - Race Car – Inactive
45. 12.48 @ 107.00mph - Jose Carvalho - 1983 GTI - 2.0L 20v - 1874 lbs. - Active
46. 12.49 @ 108.82mph - Joe Pinto - 1996 GTI - 2.9L VR6 (ABV) - Street Car - 2230 lbs. - Retired
47. 12.50 @ 107.95mph - Jesus Villarino - 1995 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2464 lbs. - Retired
48. 12.56 @ 000.00mph - Nate Romero - 1995 Corrado - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - Retired
49. 12.58 @ 000.00mph - Annie Silva - Golf Mk1 - 2.1L 16v - Race Car – Active
50. 12.60 @ 000.00mph - Edward Kriel - 2005 Golf Citi Mk1 - 2.0L 16v - Street Car - 1900 lbs. w/o driver - Active

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD Drag Radials*
01. 11.73 @ 120.55mph - Arthur - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - 225/50 Hoosier - 2155 lbs. - Active
02. 12.13 @ 120.55mph - Marcio - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - Radial Street Tire - 2237 lbs. - Active
03. 12.60 @ 111.77mph - Mike Steelz - 1989 GTI - 3.2L R32 - 225/50 BFG - 2207 lbs. - Active
04. 12.60 @ 000.00mph - Edward Kriel - 2005 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 16v - 205/50/14 BFG - 1900 lbs. w/o driver - Active
05. 12.81 @ 106.83mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2410 lbs. - Active
06. 12.89 @ 108.80mph - Billy Mason - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 Mickey Thompson - 2350 lbs. - Active
07. 12.97 @ 104.50mph - Chris Alamorian - 1991 GTI - 2.8L 24v VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2383 lbs. - Active
08. 13.07 @ 103.51mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2450 lbs - Retired
09. 13.18 @ 101.28mph - Waleed Bassadien - Golf Mk1 - 2.1L 16v - BFG - 1895 lbs. - Active
10. 13.20 @ 103.73mph - Paul Kiernan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2475 lbs. - Active

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 8v*
01. 12.09 @ 109.93mph - Brandon Almazan - 1997 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1693 lbs. - Active
02. 12.09 @ 109.40mph - Nate Romero - 1978 Rabbit GTI - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1550 lbs. - Retired
03. 12.13 @ 107.6xmph - Kris Eshenour - 1982 Scirocco - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1690 lbs. - Retired
04. 12.20 @ 109.00mph - Kossob/Perkins/Perkins - 1977 Rabbit - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1680 lbs. - Retired
05. 12.45 @ 109.00mph - Bill Matter - 1980 Rabbit - 2.1L 8v - Race Car - Inactive
06. 12.56 @ 000.00mph - Nate Romero - 1995 Corrado - 2.0L 8v - Race Car – Retired
07. 12.61 @ 110.xxmph - Ruben Wright - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1xxx lbs. - Active
08. 12.84 @ 106.00mph - Collin Gyenes - 1979 Rabbit - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1500 lbs. w/o driver - Retired
09. 12.98 @ 103.00mph - Rick Brenner - 19xx Scirocco - 2.0L 8v - Race Car - 1500 lbs. w/o Driver - Retired
10. 13.27 @ 104.00mph - Riaan de Wet - 1990 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 8v - Street Car - 2105 lbs. – Active

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 16v*
01. 08.22 @ 162.17mph - Malton Coimbra - Gol G6 - AP 16v - Race Car - ???? lbs. - Active
02. 09.37 @ 150.37mph - Antenio Neto - Gol G4 - AP 16v - Race Car - ???? lbs. - Active
03. 10.78 @ 12x.xxmph - Marcelo Griebler - 2007 Gol - 2.2L 16v - Race Car - 1750 lbs. (w/o Driver?) - Retired
04. 11.25 @ 120.28mph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 2.2L 16v FSI - Race Car - 1965 lbs. - Active
05. 11.26 @ 118.06mph - Aslam Seedat - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 16v - Race Car (Pro-Mod) - 1650 lbs. - Active
06. 11.57 @ 000.00mph - Bradley Van Rooi - Golf MK1 – Golf Mk1 – 2.1L 16v - Race Car - 1675 lbs. - Active
07. 11.73 @ 120.55mph - Arthur - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - Race Car - 2155 lbs. - Active
08. 12.08 @ 111.18mph - Zane Axsel - Details Coming Soon.
09. 12.13 @ 120.55mph - Marcio - Gol GTI - 2.2L 16v - Street/Race Car - 2237 lbs. - Active
10. 12.17 @ 108.04mph - Chris Priddle - 1984 Pickup Truck - 2.1 16v - Race Truck - 1675 lbs. - Active

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 20v*
01. 10.74 @ 121.54mph - Nate Romero - 1995 Corrado - 2.1L 20v - Race Car - 1610 lbs. - Retired
02. 10.88 @ 124.38mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 193x lbs. - Active
03. 11.12 @ 128.75mph - Shaun Potgieter - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 20v - Race Car - Looking for more details. - Active
04. 11.45 @ 120.00mph - Elton Scullard - 1984 Golf - 2.1L 20v - Race Car - 1840 lbs. - Active
05. 11.67 @ 000.00mph - Barend Lombard - Golf Mk1 - Details Coming Soon. - Active
06. 12.10 @ 109.54mph - Joe Pendergest - 1980 Pickup Truck - 2.1 20v - Race Truck - 1825 lbs. - Active
07. 12.23 @ 000.00mph - Janus Terburgh - Golf MK1 - Details Coming Soon.
08. 12.48 @ 107.00mph - Jose Carvalho - 1983 GTI - 2.0L 20v - 1874 lbs. - Active
09. 12.68 @ 106.95mph - Fredrick Du Preez - Details Coming Soon.
10. 12.90 @ 103.40mph - Johan vd Berg - Details Coming Soon.

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 07k*
01. 11.62 @ 116.52mph - Victor Deraps - 1992 Jetta - 2.5L 07k - Street Car - 2100 lbs. - Active
02. 14.89 @ 93.00mph - Matt Joyner - 2010 Jetta - 2.5L 07k - Street Car - Active
03. 15.00 @ xx.xxmph - CFfighter91 - 201? Golf - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
04. 15.12 @ 92.77mph - JAK-RBT - 2008 Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
05. 15.12 @ 91.47mph - steveooo0o8913 - 2009 Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
06. 15.18 @ 91.88mph - Erik04gti - 2007 Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
07. 15.20 @ 91.96mph - FritzSpeed41HS - 200? Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
08. 15.2x @ 92.xxmph - a7xogg - 2008 Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
09. 15.37 @ 88.73mph - Trua - 2007 Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car
10. 15.39 @ 90.86mph - Brabbit32 - 200? Rabbit - 2.5L 07k - Street Car

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 12v VR6*
01. 11.12 @ 119.87mph - Anthony Frassetto - 1998 GTI - 3.0 12V - Race Car - 2190 lbs. - Active
02. 11.54 @ 116.57mph - Bernd Arndt - 1979 Rabbit - 3.1L VR6 - Race Car - 1750 lbs. w/o Driver - Active
03. 11.68 @ 113.07mph - Anthony Dowd - 1998 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. - Retired
04. 11.82 @ 113.43mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2210 lbs. - Active
05. 11.88 @ 112.30mph - Anthony Frassetto - 1998 GTI - 2.8 12V - Race Car - 2090 lbs. - Retired
06. 12.09 @ 113.30mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. w/ Driver - Active
07. 12.09 @ 108.38mph - Mark Morris - 1998 GTI - 3.0L VR6 - Street Car - 2455 lbs. - Active
08. 12.35 @ 110.00mph - Billy Mason - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2300 lbs. - Retired
09. 12.43 @ 111.04mph - Tim Jessilonis - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2200 lbs. - Retired
10. 12.49 @ 108.82mph - Joe Pinto - 1996 GTI - 2.9L VR6 (ABV) - Street Car - 2230 lbs. - Retired

*Top 10 Naturally Aspirated FWD 24v VR6*
01. 10.47 @ 130.87mph - Philippe (BCF) - 1990 Corrado - 3.6L 24v - Street Car - 2210 lbs. - Active
02. 10.9x @ 128.xxmph - Bernd Arndt - 1993 Corrado - 3.6L 24v VR6 - Race Car - 1800 lbs. w/o Driver - Active
03. 11.07 @ 125.58mph - Giancarlo Rosario - 19?? Golf -3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2??? lbs. - Active
04. 11.26 @ 121.xxmph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2176 lbs. - Retired
05. 11.28 @ 121.xxmph - Bernd Arndt - 1993 Corrado - 3.1L 24v VR6 - Race Car – 2075 lbs. - Active
06. 11.38 @ 120.17mph - Paul Kiernan - 1992 Corrado - 3.6L 24v - Race Car - 2090 lbs. - Active
08. 11.88 @ 118.95mph - Hayden Boyd - 1996 Golf - 3.6 24v - Race Car - 2054 lbs. - Active
09. 12.00 @ 112.64mph - Chris Palumbo - 1995 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2480 lbs. - Retired
10. 12.05 @ 112.49mph - Mike Steelz - 1989 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2207 lbs. - Active



The intention of this list is to:

Document FWD naturally aspirated ET's.
Document the history of naturally aspirated FWD drag racing.
Be a resource for those who share the same interest.
Be source of motivation.
When submitting a time please include:

Time Slip
Back Up Time Slip
Weight w/ Driver
Year, model, engine, tire.
Video
To anyone running a Naturally Aspirated FWD Volkswagen:
- Feel free to post your times, regardless of whether your car's ET makes a list or not.

To anyone running a Naturally Aspirated FWD Volkswagen:
- Feel free to post your times, regardless of whether your car's ET makes a list or not.

Thanks, and good luck! 🍺

The original topic taken from the Drag Racing forum archives can be viewed here.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

damn rabbits over there


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

New 'motorsports' shell is only $950 anyone want to split a container?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_damn rabbits over there









Two of them are definetly 20v's too. You need to fix that car over at your shop, and then take it to the track before you hand the keys back to the owner!
Anyway, how about that for find though? Six 12 second N/A cars, all four bangers, all no joke. I should have some good information about them soon than later. They have another event coming up on the 24th, can't wait to see the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 2:03 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

yea im trying to get it fixed for waterfest...........next year lol theres alot of work to be done, ill see what i can do. i will get lightened up and some new sneakers. after i bring it back ,ill call him and say i got the car running but the tow truck driver must have broken your axle


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

I got axles and the right socket, no harm, no foul. You have 5" spacers to get the 13's to clear?


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

ohh yeah forgot about those "big brakes" oh well drg radials it is.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

i know i got some old vids of my mk3 on both my youtube and myspace as well as a few other guys na videos...but....
lets see some video's or links to these all motor cars... i'm really pissed i lost all of nates video's on my last computer meltdown.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (soch naungayan)*

Soch, link up any videos you've got!
Here are two videos, impossible to see the final ET.
I know the cars though, and have documented times bookmarked at work.
This is the 12.42 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZFdJ6r3dTg
This is the 12.10 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwFeIn0CvcA



_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:01 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

my primered a2 went 13.4X at 103 on street tires. no drag radials. 14" street tires to be exact. still cut 1.9 60 foot times.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Soch, link up any videos you've got!
Here are two videos, impossible to see the final ET.
I know the cars though, and have documented times bookmarked at work.
This is the 12.42 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZFdJ6r3dTg
This is the 12.10 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwFeIn0CvcA

_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:01 PM 8-20-2008_

just click on my youtube thingy...i got a few of mine(plus my dyno itb+turbo run) but i'll try to see if i can find other guys run on my hard-drive.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

I noticed that this thread doesn't say FWD anymore. Can we put my n/a R32 time in now, check signature.


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Soch, link up any videos you've got!
Here are two videos, impossible to see the final ET.
I know the cars though, and have documented times bookmarked at work.
This is the 12.42 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZFdJ6r3dTg
This is the 12.10 car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwFeIn0CvcA

_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:01 PM 8-20-2008_

good news....
after hours and hours of digging and downloading and retrieving lost codes....i was able to retrieve all of nates old vwsport videos(like the nopi stuff as well as his race 101 stuff) as well as some of dowds..and a few other old vwsport vids...and a bunch of misc all motor races we recorded out here in the west coast...ie my friend bisi in his 9 sec honda...some scott kelly...leslie durst etc...plus a ton of others. ill start to have them loaded on my youtube account. for you east coast guys...
soch


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (soch naungayan)*

Got a few passes on the 22's tonight. I need alot more seat time. 

best of the night:
60' 1.97
1/8 8.623
mph 83.69
1/4 13.318
mph 105.16
That was w/ a bogged start....
I cut as good as a 1.85, but i either misshifted my other runs, or placed my shifts incorrectly.
Tim Jessilonis-97 gti vr6-street car-2470


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

[email protected] 2371lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (killacoupe)*

Soch, great news. Now I should just try to get their old runs from Tim too.


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_13.318

Nice...


_Quote, originally posted by *killacoupe* »_12.47

... and damn!
Did you sleep at the track all this week or something?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (95GLX)*

Anthony, it's still FWD only...
just take your engine out and put it in your white car.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Jeeeesus Chris.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Jeeeesus Chris.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Heck yeah.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

congrats to tim and chris for running new personal best et's. chris you are ****in tearing it up man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

well i got a bunch of the old race 101 videos up...just click my youtube tab...plus a few other all motor passes...ill keep digging in my hard drive cause i know there plenty more other drag/dyno stuff i'll get up.


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Hey guys new to this forum. Well i ran a 11.606sec last week in my rebuilt Rabbit 2.0 20v n/a i will try to load the run at some stage.Elton Scullard


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (THE GOLF)*

Elton, please post your results when you can. I have been following your car on the sportcompact.co.za and the SAS forums. I have some information from searching, but would rather get the details directly from you. Please post the cars weight w/ driver, type of fuel, tires and if it is a dedicated race car or street driven. If it is on alky or has lexan, that will automatically make it race car status
I am very interested to hear how Round 3 of the series went this past weekend.
Anyway, congratulations on the 11.60 run!!!! It's been a *VERY* long time since we have seen a new car break into the 11's. It is nice to see so many where you are pushing the All Motor envelope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 9:23 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Afer some quick calculations cars weight including driver 1840lbs Its actually 2.1l dont have speed cause our stupid tracks speed traps are broken.
http://www.wpmc.co.za/_downloa...r.pdf for the result dont know why the guys round it up. i have not been doing sport compact cause well i rolled my last car so this was a 11.6 first time out with the new car


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry its a full on race car


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

oh yes its a fully stripped out race car


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Hey where is my old 13.4 on street tires????


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Damn, I will get to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_Hey where is my old 13.4 on street tires????

This is an all motor list. Zing.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
This is an all motor list. Zing.









This joke is so old and it still makes me laugh lol


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

New best for me -
[email protected] 2470lbs 205/50/15 bfg
See my thread for details.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

Nice dude!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

I ran a [email protected] in the white car on normal street tires.. put that up if you're going to bother putting Palumbo's up


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I ran a [email protected] in the white car on normal street tires.. put that up if you're going to bother putting Palumbo's up









if people did know better they would think we were brothers or something.... i would be the beter looking one lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Taller, sure. Better looking? No way.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_[email protected] 2470lbs 205/50/15 bfg

That is bad ass, I really liked those smaller 205's.
I would love to see some 12's on that tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

[email protected] Jessilonis-Street car/22x8 mt/~2470


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

Nice.







How did that 5/5250 drop treat you?
I see you snapped one though...
I will get this updated after I get the run down on Chris's numbers.
Still need to file in the rest of those SA 4 cylinder cars too.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I was usually around high 4's/5 , and it worked really well...spun a little. I know i was at 5 grand and with less air pressure, and fresh vht when i snapped the short axle though.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

What did you have them aired down to? Suck about Paul's set up, I really wanted to see him hit the ground running at this event. It's tough rolling into an actual race with things being different.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I had it at like 10 warm. Toward the end of the day. Started at like 14.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Suck about Paul's set up

I never run quick with both seats in. That's my story.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

12.423 @ 107.86mph - Chris Alamorian - 1991 GTI - 2.8L 24v VR6 - Street Car - 2371 lbs.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (killacoupe)*

Nice one Chris, the car is pretty consistent.
I just updated the list for you guys... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get in contact with Nate Romero id like to chat to him, also are these the top guys in England and South Africa only


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (THE GOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE GOLF* »_Does anyone know how to get in contact with Nate Romero id like to chat to him.

He is taking a hiatus from racing and back in school. Your best bet to track him down would be to contact Anthony (screen name: 95GLX). Anthony has had the most recent contact with him, and may be able to help you out.

_Quote, originally posted by *THE GOLF* »_also are these the top guys in England and South Africa only

This list is world wide, I try to find as many cars as possible no matter where they are located. That's a good point though, maybe I should list location so we know what country.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

found the slip..

[email protected]
1.820 60 foot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:00 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Hey thanks bud sent him a msg ill be waiting, hows da racing scene over there we have like 1 meeting a month but up in Jo-berg they have like 3 a week


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

12.833 @ 105.48mph - Paul Kiernan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2450 lbs. - Active
BOTI/IMSTAR Street Stock trim 'full interior minus rear seat'


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_2450 lbs.

Big congrats on that one! I didn’t know it was still BOTI weight, that’s great. It will go 12.7’s as is, and that is where I always thought it should’ve been. Hell, maybe quicker as you haven’t addressed a request that I’ve been making. You can still drop weight if needed, and you have the different cams. The pistons are already cleared to run them.
Two other N/A list related things, just realized I had to update and retire Joe’s ABF.
Also, in a recent conversation with a ghost…
Anyone here remember Nate’s Corrado making passes with the 8v in it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Thanks I didn't want to change anything after IMSTAR just in case. I do have to do that thing that you want me to do. Soon too now that there's a spare..


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Did you make that pass next to a guy in camo on a 4wheeler at cecil?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

14.0 turbo Caravan


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone got any updates, and or who will be out on Sunday?
I know a full weight, stock trans, street tire car hit the track for the first time last night.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I'll be at my track on sunday, with great weather and the crew from Hot VW's, woohoo!
Wanted to get some lexan installed before this race, but I've been too busy. There's always off season test and tunes.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Hot VW's

write up?


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

the the thread is called "Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List." but yet i only see the FWD times where is the AWD love. you has none? Just wondering. I dont even own a awd car. I just know there is some guys around here running quick N/A awd Bill(climbingcue) is one to mention. I gues they gotta submit times huh?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Yes, on the NASA VW drags. Hopefully I'll get a little blurb, since I'm now a sponsor too.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (NastyJettaNza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyJettaNza* »_the the thread is called "Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List." but yet i only see the FWD times where is the AWD love. you has none? Just wondering. I dont even own a awd car. I just know there is some guys around here running quick N/A awd Bill(climbingcue) is one to mention. I gues they gotta submit times huh?

I know of Bill, Anthony and a few others... but yes, this is, and always has been a FWD list.
This has been mentioned in the past, and I would welcome someone to start an AWD list (thought there was one in a car or engine forum?). I guess I should try to get that put back in the title, or at least go back and make it clear in the first post again. Nothing against any of it all, they're just a different beast all together.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

AWD is cheating


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_AWD is cheating
















havent seen you in a long time palumbo Weiss and i were chatting of the old days if ya call them that lol.
I hear ya billy i just saw the title i figure i would ask. So ya back on topic


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_AWD is cheating









When you figure out how to fit AWD in the side door panel... give me a call.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

double post 


_Modified by J.Q. Public at 4:30 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I know there were some new bests run today at show n go but I will let the racers post when they get back.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Only update I have is I am still looking for second gear. Made some mods to the gearbox to get it to shift better and I guess they didn't work out. At least now I know. 
On the bright side I did go [email protected] (84.60mph in the 1/8th) with a whopping 2.1 60ft today on the 205 bfg's. Had a 1.92 60ft on my first pass but couldn't find second. The mph is there I just have to get a couple more clean passes in to get the et to come around.


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

new best for kllacoupe 12.24 i think







shame wasnt there heard aot of break downs at the track as well


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

Big smokey burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vdubchop2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchop2k4* »_new best for kllacoupe...

I had got that already, check the update/modified post time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm hoping to be on this list next year... first time out with my car was at show n go went [email protected] need some tires and more power.. basically stock vr


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Hey, I tried this once, so did Killacoupe.
Now a topic mod is on board with the idea of a N/A specific forum, and trying again:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4087380
We have one vote for 'No' already.








People should pick a forum or two and spread the word, see if it actually happens this time.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 8:18 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Hey, I tried this once, so did Killacoupe.
Now a topic mod is on board with the idea of a N/A specific forum, and trying again:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4087380
We have one vote for 'No' already.








People should pick a forum or two and spread the word, see if it actually happens this time.

_Modified by billyVR6 at 8:18 PM 10-23-2008_


we need 200+


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (fourthchirpin)*

voted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

Updated!
Matt Ivan's 12.81 drag radial blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Got a [email protected] in street trim tonight.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

That cool, post up the details, time slips, pictures, video... whatever you got! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_That cool, post up the details, time slips, pictures, video... whatever you got! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem.








It was annoying me all night that I know this car has a faster time in it. For some reason I have the infamous 3rd/4th gear block that redlines at 6500 while the other gears are 7200 so I have to go trace my wiring for that blue/white wire that sends the speed signal to the ECU. I kept nose diving across the line because I couldn't run out third. Tried going into fourth right before it cut out but that too slowed me down. It was pretty cold so no matter what I did with the BFG's they were spinning and one wheelin peelin outta the hole is killing my 60', really need a diff. Hopefully once I get some traction and fix the wiring I can go 13.1 or so before messing with the setup.
The new chassis is the same overall weight as the old one but I didn't have to cut anything and I had both stock front seats in/tools/etc in the car. 
[email protected] - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2550 lbs - Active
Heres a pic of the slip, sorry for the crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Finally some slick times from MIR World Cup Finals -

Best pass was a [email protected] with a crappy 1.786 60ft. Weight was 2380lbs


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

im have to put my car back too allmotor soon man people are starting to move out


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Finally some slick times from MIR World Cup Finals -

Best pass was a [email protected] with a crappy 1.786 60ft. Weight was 2380lbs

good lord, what was I doing wrong???







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gotta step my game up with the k-car or im gonna be gettin walked on by 12 valves

















_Modified by GTIStile at 1:01 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_
good lord, what was I doing wrong???

More practice, less yapping.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_
good lord, what was I doing wrong???







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gotta step my game up with the k-car or im gonna be gettin walked on by 12 valves



















lemme see. valve seals


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (fourthchirpin)*

The list has been updated, and again congrats to Matt.
Some other things, I am thinking about putting a cap on the list at 50 cars, not sure yet. The drag radial list is going to change soon as well, I don't feel the need for two lists. So, I am thinking just post the best ET, and who acheived it, so right now it would be Matt Ivan's time. It's a tough decision, I personally like seeing Joe's heavy radial time, just because...
Anyone care at all?


_Modified by billyVR6 at 3:12 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

i agree on the cap, but there should be a radial list and a slick list. i will be on both again next season







the the snail goes on.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

im going for the record, i will have the most all motor cars on the list im not far behind now


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

Due to many requests, this list will soon be moved to the new Naturally Aspirated forum.
Now that it has been moved, the decision needs to be made on changing the format.

_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_i think billy should start up a new post here. this is where it should be . also i think the engines should be listed separately 8v,12v,16v,20v,24v, not to make things complicated but easier to see whos doing what with a certain engine. some people work hard at making there n/a car fast and are sitting at the bottom of the list, making them look like they havent accomplished much. major props to all the 8v racers out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif theres got to be an easy way of listing them or is it to complicated?

You guys want this as a top 50 list, or do you want it all broken down into sections?



_Modified by billyVR6 at 9:32 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

You could do a top 10 anything goes, a top 10 radial and then a top 10 by engine type. That is only about 40 lists to keep track of.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

I have received some good input through IM.
This is what I think will be the best for all, and still easy to maintain.
The main list will stay as a Top 50 list.
The drag radial list will be a Top 10 list.
I will then make Top 10 sub-sections based off of engine model.



_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:19 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

New list setup looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the new list. I want to thank Billy for taking his time to setup and maintain the lists.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

Thanks guys.
There are now some spots to fill out in the 8v, 16v, 20v & 24v sub-sections. I have a few cars in mind, but I need to confirm exact details.
So, if you think you've got a time for aone of the open slots please post up. The rules haven't changed, so unless it was *very* well documented run, please submit time slips, back up slips and or video as requested on the first page.
Thanks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

13.42 @ 103.7mph - Paul Kiernan - 1992 GTI - 2.9L VR6 - 205/50 Pirelli P7000 - 2550 lbs. - Way Retired
That's from my last pass in the white car before I broke the cam, pass was on 4/22/04, do you want me to scan the slip? It was a 2.07 60'


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

can i put my mk4 on the 24v N/A list? or am i way too slow
14.440 @ 95.96 - john keating - 03 gli - 2.8 24v - Street Car - 3130 lbs. - Active
2.162 60' on all seasons


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (jettaglis)*

if i can get my buddy to finish his VR cabrio, maybe we can get another car up there on the list, bolt slicks on and go for it











_Modified by GTIStile at 4:16 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

left lane- intake, 100 octane chip, and exhaust
'03 Gli 31xx lbs.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

the new list looks great, will give a couple more people a chance to get on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

can we make this thread a sticky?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
06. 13.31 @ 101.00mph - Joe Ritchie - 1981 Rabbit - 2.0L 16v - Race Car - 1600+ lbs. - Active


I think this one is for sale by owner up in Tacoma. Is this the orange race rabbit?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (RipCity Euros)*

Yes, it is the orange rabbit, I have always kept an eye out for any new times from him, but never seem to find anything.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

So, here is who I have on the hook for the Top 10 8v sub-section:
Todd (crazydubman) 14.65
Joe (race-shop joe) 14.67
Allen (1badimport) 14 something.
Drew Foose (taken from the old VWsport list) 14.0
Andrew Stauffer?? 14.76 (but I think it went lower).
Please post up if you know any 8v cars were cracking out low ET's.
I gotta dig deep, the Brazil, SA and PR guys are nuts, so I need to revisit all areas.



_Modified by billyVR6 at 12:47 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I ran [email protected] in the Rabbit if you need to dig real far


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_So, here is who I have on the hook for the Top 10 8v sub-section:
Todd (crazydubman)
Joe (race-shop joe)
Allen (1badimport)
Drew Foose (taken from the old VWsport list)
Andrew Stauffer??
Please post up if you know any 8v cars were cracking out low ET's.
I gotta dig deep, the Brazil, SA and PR guys are nuts, so I need to revisit all areas.

Shouldnt Kris's Scirocco be on that list? Think he's running 12.7's or so..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Shouldnt Kris's Scirocco be on that list? Think he's running 12.7's or so..

Please read.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Please read.

Ok I give up and I missing something really obvious? Sorry I've had two Mondays this week and my brain isn't working


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Go back and read the Top 50 list, and then read the Top 10 8v sub-section.
Then come back and tell us who should be where, and on what list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Go back and read the Top 50 list, and then read the Top 10 8v sub-section.
Then come back and tell us who should be where, and on what list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ouch totally owned by pg1...







Oh well.. 
I should have a new time for the Top 50 and Top Drag Radial list on Sunday as long as the rain holds out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

lookin at this peaked my interest for the 12vs
06. 12.83 @ 103.65mph - Bill Warburton - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2346 lbs. - Retired
08. 12.99 @ 103.00mph - Miguel Vinuela - 1988 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - Retired
09. 13.04 @ 101.00mph - Chris Palumbo - 1990 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2230 lbs. - Retired
10. 13.07 @ 102.77mph - R.J. Parker - 1996 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2360 lbs. - Under Water!
These times were run several years ago... the trap speeds are really nothing to gawk at 101 to mid 103...
to most, a couple mph here and there doesnt seem like much, but i remember running the black car and could never squeeze over 103mph out of it, now we're talkin 106+ upwards of 107 with similiar mods and even MORE weight than we were running at the time. Air quality improve in the past couple years???
07. 12.83 @ 105.48mph - Paul Kiernan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2450 lbs. - Active
04. 12.69 @ 106.79mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2380 lbs. - Active

I really think about this mainly because i know how fast my black car was, and i know how fast my hatch is now, and it's night and day. depending on the pass, these guys are within 1mph of what my hatch is trapping, and that is impressive in my eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*edit, i just remembered that paul is running a race-shop head, so there is something to be said about that, but i really havnt seen much info on Matt (vw1320s) setup 


_Modified by GTIStile at 1:42 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

Yes, it is night and day, and a lot has changed in the past years.
I know your answer, but that best left for them to address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just for conversation sake, I have trapped higher than the ET on this list, but never as high, and consistent as these guys have been doing.
Here's the thing, when does MPH even matter?










_Modified by billyVR6 at 2:54 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

actuall my black car went 103 with the 276 cams. then a week later it sucked a valve. the compression was very low. around 120 across the board! i think with a fresh bottom end, that car would have went 105 on a good day. but hey, that car was thrown together in a weekend!!!


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

If it makes you feel any better I have actually trapped as high as 107.17


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Here's the thing, when does MPH even matter?









_Modified by billyVR6 at 2:54 PM 11-13-2008_

Yes and no... ...Yes in that i think it speaks to the potential that has not been reached just yet 


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_If it makes you feel any better I have actually trapped as high as 107.17









Actually....
No, no it doesnt


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

my mph is going back down. trapping 102 now that i got a little more traction. was goiong 103. when i put the slicks on ill probably lose some more mph hopefully ill get the et i want though.hell id be happy with a 12.9 @ 99 mph now


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

The mph is because we've been around long enough we're not scared of breaking anything anymore. Got balls?


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

lol, i was givin it 7000rpm launches on 2.0l axles, stock diff and stock clutch... i aint skuurred... there's more to it than that, that's for sure


_Modified by GTIStile at 12:36 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

I only launch at 6k, got me.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

I only launched at 5200, got me.


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

you guys always talk about launchin on streets at 2800-3000... i could never make anything happen under 4500... go figure... s'all good though


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

all depends on the clutch, stock clutch im leaving at 5200 on drag radials. with a good clutch i was at 5200 on the slicks 1.95 vrs 1.66, i dont think you will get past the 1.7s on a stock clutch, slips too much


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_you guys always talk about launchin on streets at 2800-3000... i could never make anything happen under 4500... go figure... s'all good though

Yeah, 28/3000 on the radials just worked out well for me back then, a bit higher for the drag radials.
I am not nice to clutches, and I bring the throttle out hard while still on the clutch.
So who knows what kind of other launch that would even be equivalent to.
There is a reason why I use the clutch I use, because I feel it works best with how I drive it.
I think I would eat sh*t with an unsprung nasty puck set up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

You'd commit suicide over the chatter.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Well I went back out yesterday... got the MPH I wanted but still can't get out of the hole to save my life. Guess such is life peg legging with a stock diff and low track temp. Found a few more pounds to take out as well. I also put the stock intake back in (down to the Purolater filter) and it seemed to be better then the filter on a stick. I really want a 13.2 before I put the gears in... theres still a few track days left to find the driver mod








13.39 @ 103.01mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2450 lbs - Active
13.39 @ 103.01mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2450 lbs. - Active


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Slip the clutch more I've hit mid 1.8's on those tires launching around 4k.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Slip the clutch more I've hit mid 1.8's on those tires launching around 4k.

On a stock diff? I can't even heat up both tires







What pressure were you running? I messed around between 18 down to 12PSI.
I tried messing around with launch RPM and slipping the clutch but I keep getting 2.0's best was a 2.001. Seems if I launch over 3k I get too much spin, under 2,500 and it doesn't go anywhere. So I've stuck with the 2,800ish.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

I will get to some updates later this week.
I just put a feeler out to the 8v and 2.0 forum to try and cough up any cars that I may have overlooked, or was not aware of.
If anyone on the current list/s has a recent update, a discrepancy with their information, etc., etc., please post here with time slips and details so I can all this tightened up soon.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Peloquin but with a 3.94 final I'll call that a wash. You need to ride the clutch out hard, just like on regular streets. I ran mine at 12psi cold.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Peloquin but with a 3.94 final I'll call that a wash. You need to ride the clutch out hard, just like on regular streets. I ran mine at 12psi cold. 

Thanks, I'll give it a try next outing. Be nice to drop ET with what I've got before throwing more money, time, and parts at it.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Thanks, I'll give it a try next outing. Be nice to drop ET with what I've got before throwing more money, time, and parts at it.


Good times, what's the basics of your current setup?


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (J.Q. Public)*

good times sky, like he said its a whole different ball game with the open diff on drag radials. i hear ya on that one legger, you cant tell what tire is spinning in the burnout. ive found the best on the bfgs around 12-15 psi and my new mts im running 18-20 psi, no need to go any lower


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*

as far as the burnout goes... ive always turned the wheel back and forth while the tires are spinning, it tends to help make both tires spin with the open diff.
You can see it a little bit here (moreso on the second burnout, you can see how the power transfers)(this is on 22x8 slicks, but its the same technique)
http://video.google.com/videos...ab=wv# 

The flip-side of that is that i've heard people say that will throw you diff out the side of the case, but it never happened to me


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Good times, what's the basics of your current setup?

Thanks, DRC 268, MKIV HG, Autotech LWFW, chip, exhaust

_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_good times sky, like he said its a whole different ball game with the open diff on drag radials. i hear ya on that one legger, you cant tell what tire is spinning in the burnout. ive found the best on the bfgs around 12-15 psi and my new mts im running 18-20 psi, no need to go any lower

Thanks, you go out this weekend? haha I was trying to get my buddy to tell me which one was spinning

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_as far as the burnout goes... ive always turned the wheel back and forth while the tires are spinning, it tends to help make both tires spin with the open diff. 
The flip-side of that is that i've heard people say that will throw you diff out the side of the case, but it never happened to me

I thought about that and didn't because I thought the same thing about my axles and diff...


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

i didnt get a chance to get out, they had a rain out on sat and moved it to sunday, no test n tune, try to go this week. dont like going when its 30 deg out though


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

what gear are you doing your burnouts in?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_what gear are you doing your burnouts in?

1st, I wouldn't even go as far as to call it a burnout.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

I always did 2nd gear burnouts with the BFG's and ran it through the water.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I always did 2nd gear burnouts with the BFG's and ran it through the water.

I'm a bit weary of my stock trans... trying to keep it together.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Well, the 8v's will go on when I get time this weekend.
I found nothing that I already didn't know.
This week I did come across another 12v banger.
That car may be linked to a 16v that I was trying to track down in the old topic.
Then that reminded me, I was still trying to nail down a time for the ABD drag truck.
I have talked to ABD in the past, but I am still yet to see an exact time, time slip, or video. It's like there is this big cloud surrounding that truck. Some claim high 12's, then there is talk of deep 12's, while others mention it was always breaking, and never got out of the 13's. There was even a quote that the truck went "11's with 12 of the 16 valves bent" too.
Anyone???


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Better make some room...Todd ran a 12.69 with the VR today. I'll let him post up the timeslip. And with no tach, no 2 step, and a broken shifter!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Better make some room...Todd ran a 12.69 with the VR today. I'll let him post up the timeslip. And with no tach, no 2 step, and a broken shifter!

wow, i know he was quiet excited. iam happy for that mofo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Better make some room...Todd ran a 12.69 with the VR today. I'll let him post up the timeslip. And with no tach, no 2 step, and a broken shifter!

Congrats! Damn thats moving. On slicks or radials?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (skydaman)*

23" M&H slicks
Video- 25mb
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/todd/Todd1.wmv
Lots more video, but I shot it all in 1080p, and my computer is really old, haha. Took 30 minutes just to cut it down to a downloadable size.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

the man speaks the truth. only run i lost haha. here are the top 3 slips. quickest 60ft is in there too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Awesome, congrats on those baselines man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (root beer)*

that thing sounds so sick







still running the stock 3.39 r&p huh? gonna have more chances to hit the strip this year? lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

actually im on a 3.94 R&P 
here is a few more videos for you guys 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh21BFxd2RI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haRVhpgw0WQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5HFHRpekSQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOzUktRe4YY
hopefully getting out next saturday too. 
need to adjust and fix a couple things first though


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

good times for the shakedown runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 1.68 60 ft is gettin out, feels a bit better then the 8v huh


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

I think todd has officially own3d page 5!
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/todd/Todd2.wmv
What race day is complete without **** talking, haha...


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

you are the man Kris. 
MORE MORE MORE!!!!!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_good times for the shakedown runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 1.68 60 ft is gettin out, feels a bit better then the 8v huh









when you can't pull your head out of the seat 1st and 2nd its a damn good feeling















it feels awesome to not be at the bottom of the pack anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hoping to get a couple things sorted this week and get back tehre next weekend to see if i can shave off some more time


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

hey everybody has to start at the bottem. its all good


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

for sure> you have to learn to crawl before you can walk> if i had started with a vr^ i probably would have killed myself


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Good stuff, glad to see this finally happen.








Like Joe said, 1.68 is getting out for sure.
It will be interesting to see where you pick up ET from next.
Did you get to roll it on the scales?
I think that is the only thing I need to get from you.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Well I skipped right over my goal of 13.2 and went [email protected] today! I'm happy with my car now, haha. Can still get a lot better on the 60' only got a 1.9 that pass. 
Edit: scatch that just went 13.07 w/ a 1.868 60'! Finally..


_Modified by skydaman at 11:59 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Sweet. I need to make it out next weekend before it really starts raining.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Well I skipped right over my goal of 13.2 and went [email protected] today! I'm happy with my car now, haha. Can still get a lot better on the 60' only got a 1.9 that pass. 
Edit: scatch that just went 13.07 w/ a 1.868 60'! Finally..

_Modified by skydaman at 11:59 AM 11-23-2008_

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up. nobody has been 12s on a stock trans with no diff


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

/\ 13.07, it must be the FASTEST POSSIBLE that a stock trans/diff can take a n/a VR j/k







there's gonna be about 30 12 second VR's come next season, and maybe some lookin for 11s








Does anyone else find it odd that Crazydub is BARELY pulling 4th before going through the traps with a 3.94? its scary how similar those passes sound to when i was running the stock r&p... once i put the 3.94 in, i was goin through the traps around 6000, having shifted into 4th right after the 1/8th.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

ill have to check it out. problem is i don't have a working tach (tach output from ECU is not set right) so i really have no idea what RPM my car is running through the traps at. plans for winter might be a 4.24. 
i will say though i did run a pass and stayed in 3rd topping out at 98. 
you have to remember i am shifting at 8k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

He has the new .5mm ply slicks that grow to 26" around 80mph.
After looking at the numbers, he should be able to trap ~108 @8000rpm. Not sure how high he was turning it. That depends on him having a 1.31 3rd, and the slicks growing a little bit
edit...damn you todd for ninja posts


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

thats exactly was i was thinking, you are reving that thing up pretty high to get through the traps in 3rd with a 3.94, but at this point it looks like you will need a 5.30 gear like a honda or whatever they use


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

how bout a 6.33 gear??? 6th gear, 8000rpms, 122mph 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLMQ6lGxCe8

















_Modified by GTIStile at 12:57 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

So, i take back what i said before... i guess im just not used to revving these things as high as you are...it adds up. Not taking into consideration the expansion of the tires this is what I came up with.
your car on 23s @ 7800 rpms (highlighted and red font) would definetly pass through the traps in 3rd no problem 








and 8000rpms for fun








the only thing i cant (im lazy right now) is figure out how much RPM you are dropping between shifts and whether its falling out of the power band or not... might think about this a lil more later








this is more the sound i was used to with 3.94 




_Modified by GTIStile at 1:41 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

ya it seems like my car is breaking into uncharted territory on the vr6 front. powerband wise etc. ill see if i can get the tach sorted out for next weekend. i was running 8.5psi in the tires and because if a faulty valve stem i was only running 20lbs in the rear skinnies. thats why you see the rear bouncing a bit on takeoff that will be resolved this week so i can get about 30-35psi in the rears to not lose so much momentum. hoping i get my solid alum motor mounts in before next weekend. still waiting for them to come in. you guys think the ass is squating too much? should i step up to a higher spring rate than 525lb GC's?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

as for the RPM drop, a 4.24 is definitely in the future but it feels like it is still pulling hard when i shift. granted with a powerband curve like a SCer i guess it would. 
all you would have to do is punch in at 103.5 in 4th where would you be. just get the RPM/speed breakdown graph and it should be fairly simple.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

hey Kris. did you get any pictures yesterday?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

I got one I think, forgot to take more. I'll get some next weekend if the weather is still good.


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

i dont think anything is wrong with the suspension setup if you're pulling 1.6s with it... my skinnies dont have a max pressure rating on em, but i've always put em up to 50 psi or so... i dunno if that's a good or bad thing tho


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_problem is i don't have a working tach....you have to remember i am shifting at 8k 

What did you do, drive it off the shift light with a 8K chip?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Shifted when he saw black smoke in the rear view, haha


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

haha. no actually i was trying to listen to where it was in the rpm range. hit the limiter a number of times though. it was a bit of a chore but it turned out ok. ill be talking with 034 this week and see what the problem could be. 
main problem si that i didn't know if i was under or over reving so who knows whether i was shifting where i should have been 


_Modified by crazydubman at 10:09 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_i dont think anything is wrong with the suspension setup if you're pulling 1.6s with it... my skinnies dont have a max pressure rating on em, but i've always put em up to 50 psi or so... i dunno if that's a good or bad thing tho









i was at 20 in the rear tires because of a faulty broken valve stem in the drivers side wheel. they will be up around 35psi next weekend. getting the valve stem replaced. 
just seems in getting a bit of bounce off the line so ill try the tire pressure then possibly up the rear spring rate. only at 400 now so. i could try soem 650's or somethign next


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up. nobody has been 12s on a stock trans with no diff

Well my passenger side axle was lose once I pitted and figured it was a good time to go home. Maybe next time.. 








13.07 @ 103.51mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2425 lbs. - Active


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*

awesome man. congrats. videos of the one wheel burnouts?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_awesome man. congrats. videos of the one wheel burnouts?

Thanks!
bahahaha I know... 2nd gear burnouts warmed up the passenger side tire much better


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*

haha i bet.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (skydaman)*

Haha, told you. Keep those fingers crossed for the diff though.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Haha, told you. Keep those fingers crossed for the diff though.

Indeed, 2nd lite them right up! 4k launch was a bit high for me though 3500'ish seemed to work best. Probably because the track was cold. 
Yeah I was wondering if anyone had the good/bad/ugly on the WaveTrac diff. The Honda guys seem to like them and the price is right. Any word on the VW front?


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (skydaman)*

nice job sky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you need to look into thishttp://www.n2mb.com/wotbox?e62aeef0
pretty cheap


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_nice job sky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you need to look into thishttp://www.n2mb.com/wotbox?e62aeef0
pretty cheap

yea i asked about that box, all the guy could show me was the video of a turbo neon using it, and somebody used it on a turbo vr and it worked?. id have to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_
yea i asked about that box, all the guy could show me was the video of a turbo neon using it, and somebody used it on a turbo vr and it worked?. id have to see it with my own eyes.

for the price,i think it might be worth a try


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_
yea i asked about that box, all the guy could show me was the video of a turbo neon using it, and somebody used it on a turbo vr and it worked?. id have to see it with my own eyes.

and technically you don't need the box, just a steady foot and a quick shift.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*

i dont think i could shift any faster than i am right now thas why i wanted to see it in action


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

Local guy has it on a Mk5 and it seems to work.. other then the fact that it's on a Mk5.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*

haven't tried one but i have heard good things as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

i have the WOT shift feature with the ECU in my car. i have never enabled it as i dont tend to hit the limiter when shifting... lets face it, a little bit of electronic control of your timing for the miniscule fraction of a second that it takes to shift isnt gonna help much... also, WOT shifting your trans isnt going to be any less harmful with some electronic box...its brutal on a trans, but it also gets you down the track faster, and thats what matters. ive heard more or less that it helps turbo cars hold boost with guys who dont shift very quickly... the benefit of that box would definetly be the launch limiter, plant your right foot once you're staged, and leave it there till its time to slow down


_Modified by GTIStile at 10:29 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (GTIStile)*

exactly what i was thinking, great for a turbo car but i dont think it will make me any faster. i had an electric shifter like it on my strretbike years ago and it work great,keep in mind it had undercut dog gears so you didnt have to use the clutch much anyway. i think it will grind the hell out of the syncros


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

You can grind down every 2nd/3rd tooth on my syncros next time the trans is out.


----------



## detour (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Well I skipped right over my goal of 13.2 and went [email protected] today! I'm happy with my car now, haha. Can still get a lot better on the 60' only got a 1.9 that pass. 
Edit: scatch that just went 13.07 w/ a 1.868 60'! Finally..

_Modified by skydaman at 11:59 AM 11-23-2008_


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Well my passenger side axle was lose once I pitted and figured it was a good time to go home. Maybe next time.. 








13.07 @ 103.51mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2425 lbs. - Active

Wouldn't this put you at like 30th on the N/A Top 50 list and 3rd on the N/A Drag Radial list?!?!?!? Damn son!!!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You can grind down every 2nd/3rd tooth on my syncros next time the trans is out.









Yeah I think I do a little of that every high RPM 2nd to 3rd shift... haha.

_Quote, originally posted by *detour* »_
Wouldn't this put you at like 30th on the N/A Top 50 list and 3rd on the N/A Drag Radial list?!?!?!? Damn son!!!









Thanks man, yeah something like that. It'll probably get updated one of these days..


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

that wot box was used on a turbo R that ran a 10.6
here his run http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H16Kv4PLvyQ


_Modified by newcreation at 11:00 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_that wot box was used on a turbo R that ran a 10.6
here his run http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H16Kv4PLvyQ

I think it's pretty well established that they work better on turbo cars. Our focus is on N/A engines which I think it would do very little for if you can already hold a steady RPM and shift fast.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

Yes this is one thing i was going to buy as well i just want the no lift to shift really my lauch and 60fts are pretty good just need more top end power and maybe this as well for maybe a tenth or two.Getting close to the 12's n/a just don't have enough to carry me there.need some more mods and weight savings as well this year hopefully i can do it.
Pretty much wheni was running had 18in oz superleggeras,tt cams,neuspeed cat-back,giac cam flash,and a drop in filter.and i ran a few passes with a test pipe recently and my mph when up by 2mph.
also bought a evoms v-flow i need to put on and i have a set of factory manifoldds to port not sure if it will work like it did on the 12valve but there is definitely enough material to improve on from its looks so far.
I actually miss mkii 12 vr was a little faster in the 1/4.bought the R new and now its time to have fun with it as well.


_Modified by newcreation at 12:01 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_Yes this is one thing i was going to buy as well i just want the no lift to shift really my lauch and 60fts are pretty good just need more top end power and maybe this as well for maybe a tenth or two.Getting close to the 12's n/a just don't have enough to carry me there.need some more mods and weight savings as well this year hopefully i can do it.
Pretty much wheni was running had 18in oz superleggeras,tt cams,neuspeed cat-back,giac cam flash,and a drop in filter.and i ran a few passes with a test pipe recently and my mph when up by 2mph.
also bought a evoms v-flow i need to put on and i have a set of factory manifoldds to port not sure if it will work like it did on the 12valve but there is definitely enough material to improve on from its looks so far.
I actually miss mkii 12 vr was a little faster in the 1/4.bought the R new and now its time to have fun with it as well.

Well your 60' should be fine with an R. I know when I launch the TT at 5k RPM it moves out even in the rain... haha.
I know the brakes are bigger on the R but I ran some lightweight 16's on my TT and it felt faster. The OZ's aren't bad at 23lbs but theres lighter out there. It's hard to shift an O2M bad, its so much smoother then other VW trannys. I can shift the TT without lifting just fine, you should be able to in the R as well.
What are your times now?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

13.3 at 100.9 with a 1.8 60ft once in a while i pull a 1.77 60ft
The O2M is an awesome tranny just have't tried the no lift to shift on here yet at with or without some sort of programming just going as fast i as i can normally
these wheels weight 17.9 lbs a piece and yes lighter breaks would be beneficial at the track.Yeah i am not worred out the 60ft thats where i do best the rest is just not enough power to change my times right now




_Modified by newcreation at 1:35 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_13.3 at 100.9 with a 1.8 60ft once in a while i pull a 1.77 60ft
these wheels weight 17.9 lbs a piece and yes lighter breaks would be beneficial at the track.Yeah i am not worred out the 60ft thats where i do best the rest is just not enough power to change my times right now

_Modified by newcreation at 1:33 PM 11-30-2008_

Man you should be crackin 1.6 60' or better with AWD! I get 1.8 in my FWD on street tires. 13.3 ain't bad for a heavy R. Lose some weight and you'll go faster for sure. You still have the rear seats and all that jazz in? 
TireRack had them listed at 22.9 but if they are 17.9 that's good for an 18!


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

its the regular superleggera's that they don't sell anymore.I know i should have a 1.6 60ft lol.Rear seats are out now they are pretty much all but 70lbs


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_its the regular superleggera's that they don't sell anymore.I know i should have a 1.6 60ft lol.Rear seats are out now they are pretty much all but 70lbs

You didnt happen to go on the cabin cruise and see the completly stripped R did you?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

No why?What am i missing lol


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_No why?What am i missing lol

Guess he wasn't as stripped as I remembered and there is some weight added with Dynamat but still more then what you see most R owners do..
















Edit: Found one more:










_Modified by skydaman at 6:23 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

That car is kinda funny.I've seen that picture before somewhere not sure i remember the goofy shifter lol


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (newcreation)*

I think I took those pics.....


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_I think I took those pics.....









Yeah it was either you or Wes. Decent amount of weight taken out, not sure how much he added back in with the Dynamat. Maybe 20lbs since I think the Dynamat Extreme was a little lighter/thinner then the regular Dynamat.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I have been pulling a lot of stuff out of my archives recently, trying to nail down some stuff that has eluded me for a while.
Anyway, I found some info that I have been meaning to lock down for years, the transition that Nate made when going from the Rabbit to the Corrado. I did talk to Tim Ghost a few months ago, and he also remembered the same thing - during the 2001, or 2002 (I can't remember), race season the Corrado made some passes with the old 8v engine. So that will push into the Top 50 and Top 10 8v list soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by billyVR6 at 4:12 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_damn rabbits over there 

I spent some time to check up on the last two events, and they are at it again. Those cars keep getting quicker over there, and there are even a few new cars, with slower ET's, but still would round out the sub-sections for sure.
So, now that the season is pretty much put to rest, what's it looking like for next year for everyone?
This past year saw all motor surge back with a lot of active interest, that was great. The Top 10 12 VR6 list is so close to being an all 12 second list, who would've ever thought?! 
I am looking forward to seeing where a few of you end up next year, see where the bar gets set. Hopefully there will be some more 4 cylinder action here stateside to keep you VR6 guys in check. I always try to keep an ear to the ground, and there is word of some 20v and 16v light chassis swap action coming soon.
Here's to what is shaping up to be a pretty sick 2009 season.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 9:53 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Somebody started a rumor that I was adding a couple valves next year.















News to me but then again you never know - I do get bored pretty easy. Thankfully the renewed interest in all motor has made it more fun and exciting - that and the great competition in the Street Stock class and I think I will be sticking with my setup a little bit longer. 
My plans are to get a good 60ft out of the car on slicks and see where it sits before I make any real changes. 
Can't wait to see what everyone else is up to.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_ the great competition in the Street Stock class 

So true, that was a much need breathe of fresh air. It’s been a long time since we’ve had a good class, long gone are the days of NIRA/NDRA Comp6, and Survival Series Class C. This time with Street Stock were seeing full fields and bump spots, I have only seen that happen once at a Survival Series, and *never* in Comp 6 (not even close!). BOTI pays attention, and with regulation changes they watch that field double in size and still stay competitive.
I would love to race with you guys, doing so would have me committing to one of two things, both of which I am 99% against at this point in time.
The further I get removed, the closer I am to throwing in the towel when it comes to national events. All Motor is a tough pill to swallow, I don’t have it in me, or do I want to own/drive something that *might* be *semi*-competitive there.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_So, now that the season is pretty much put to rest, what's it looking like for next year for everyone?

Well I got an LSD and gears into the car and its much quicker. Should be easily in the 12's as it sits now on radials. Looking to get skinnies for the rear, still need to do the exhaust and port my manifolds, as well as some other little projects to decrease weight and improve aerodynamics. Once I get a time I'm satisfied with on radials then I'll move to slicks. I'm already looking forward to MIR opening!

_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Thankfully the renewed interest in all motor has made it more fun and exciting - that and the great competition in the Street Stock class and I think I will be sticking with my setup a little bit longer. 
My plans are to get a good 60ft out of the car on slicks and see where it sits before I make any real changes. 

Stay where your at I'm coming after you!!!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

It’s funny, I always get people sending me IM’s asking about a handful of cars, what I think, what is going on, etc., etc.
You car has been coming up recently, a lot. I guess that means there are a lot of skeptics, and I would be lying if I said that your car didn’t raise an eyebrow for more than one reason.
You should post up some pictures, dyno, anything, etc., etc., so people can see a glimpse of what is going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_It’s funny, I always get people sending me IM’s asking about a handful of cars, what I think, what is going on, etc., etc.
You car has been coming up recently, a lot. I guess that means there are a lot of skeptics, and I would be lying if I said that your car didn’t raise an eyebrow for more than one reason.
You should post up some pictures, dyno, anything, etc., etc., so people can see a glimpse of what is going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Not sure why there would be skeptics except for the usual vortex reasons. For which reasons does it cause you to raise an eyebrow? 
I haven't dynoed it so I don't have one to post. It looks like every other Flash Red GTI right down to the stock wheels. I posted time slips and I have reputable witnesses for my runs.
If anyone has problem/concerns/doubts with it I'm more then happy to meet them at the track so we can line up.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Not that big of a deal, your car came up in few recent conversations and I figured I could at least ask about it. I did try to keep my post as neutral as possible, without a negative tone. It's hard to present a question/statement like that without it coming accross that way though.
This isn't a problem, and I really doubt anyone is concerned! It's just a new car, with little or no track record (meaning history) that people are just not familiar with. Hell, if it is a problem, it's certainly is a good one to have! It beats the alternative; people wanting to know why a car is slow.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

I went 12's on the 262s, so I guess I'll have to go 11's on the 268s to be happy. 
Little stuff over the winter, mostly weight. Honda rad, ditch the ABS, find more stuff to take off, more of the usual. I'll do the standalone, 288s and exhaust when I find the time. I just rather run the car to the limit before changing too much. Sometimes that takes years.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Not that big of a deal, your car came up in few recent conversations and I figured I could at least ask about it. I did try to keep my post as neutral as possible, without a negative tone. It's hard to present a question/statement like that without it coming accross that way though.
This isn't a problem, and I really doubt anyone is concerned! It's just a new car, with little or no track record (meaning history) that people are just not familiar with. Hell, if it is a problem, it's certainly is a good one to have! It beats the alternative; people wanting to know why a car is slow.









haha fair enough, yeah its sometimes hard not to take a tone online.
History of my car for those interested:
I got a good deal on VR some time ago after I sold my stage 3++ MKIV. The VR was pretty slow bone stock and I went about making faster, mainly to compete with a buddy Brad that had a pretty quick VR and laid down some good dyno numbers.
Very first mods were a 60/40 cup kit, 42DD test pipe, and TT 2.25" exhaust. Shortly after Oliver at SpeedTuning hooking me up with a stage 2 chip. Also pulled the SAI system and installed a lighter battery from Wal-Mart Lawn & Garden section!
I sourced some DRC 268's after hearing good things about them and got a package deal with Autotech HD springs and OEM lightweight lifters for $400. I went to Tims place to install them in his driveway.. once we pulled off the covers the chains were bad so no point putting the cams in without replacing the chains and freshening things up. I then ordered a head rebuilt kit, MKIV headgasket, and a Autotech 7lb flywheel from MJM.
So we pulled it all apart, cleaned things up, put the valve springs in and I scraped the valves clean with a small flat head screwdriver since they were out. Meanwhile it poured down rain filling the cylinders with water and cleaning off the trans and engine bay. Next morning cleaned up the cylinders with a towel, drained the oil, reinstalled the head, new head bolts, new valve seals, chains, flywheel, oil, NGK coppers, etc.. Went for a test drive and the car felt much better. Right after we did the engine work I broke the front engine mount and replaced it with a BFI Stage 2 piece and replaced the trans mount with a G60 mount.
I then got a good deal on trading my stock intake manifold and throttle body + $200 for a powdercoated 2.9 clone and ported 2.9 throttle body. Another small improvement.. At this point I started taking out the back seats, removed rear rebar, spare tire, etc.. to remove some weight.
Up to this point is when the car went [email protected]
This car was then cut up for H2O to be known as the DIY Cabby.... I pulled the essential pieces and it was scrapped after H2O. Wish I could have ran it down the track, it was really lightweight!!
I got a fairly clean shell from my buddy Kurtis for $100 and I threw the above built engine/trans as well as suspension/exhaust mods into it. I took this opportunity to remove A/C, P/S, front sway, other bits and pieces that are non essential. 
I then added a pair of BFG 225/50-15's to get some traction as my tires were beat after H2O shenanigans.. I installed a 1.8T IAT sensor in the intake as it supposedly gives a few degrees timing if the air is colder then with the heat soaked VR IAT. I also threw in a race seat to get my weight down a little more. I am running the stock airbox with an air feed hose from where the passenger side fog light used to be. The 1.8T IAT sits in this feed hose so it gets the real air temp.
At this point the car was running 13.3-4's, after a few trips to the track and some practice to get my 60' down I got my time down to [email protected] My car was squatting really bad on launch so when I was at the dealer I picked up some shipping spacers to throw in the rear springs to keep from squatting so bad, sure seemed to help. 
I recently got another good deal on a trans that has a Quaife and gears in it. I just put this in at Brians and it feels nice to be able to spin both tires and feels noticeably quicker with the gears so we'll see when the track opens! I'd also like to run some skinnies and maybe I'll be on par with the fast guys of the group. I'm thinking of taking the cheap way out and throwing some skinny tires on some spare wheels rather then spending big $$ on real skinnies, haha. Probably trim the rear bumper and see what else I can do to eek out a little like porting the manifolds and what not.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Ha ha ha, when I mentioned history of the car, I meant like when GTIstile bought Joe's old car, it had a past.
Here are just some points of interest:
Your old car got denied Street Stock because the use of lexan and sheet metal.
There were pictures of that car posted that show a swiss cheesed hatch.
Air Box.
Most have never seen the new car (people who have been around can eyeball the weight).
Active on the forums, no show at any of the races.
The power is unknown, makes it hard to crunch the numbers.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

ok ok... i told him where to hide the bottle too


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Ha ha ha, when I mentioned history of the car, I meant like when GTIstile bought Joe's old car, it had a past.
Here are just some points of interest:
Your old car got denied Street Stock because the use of lexan and sheet metal.
There were pictures of that car posted that show a swiss cheesed hatch.
Air Box.
Most have never seen the new car (people who have been around can eyeball the weight).
Active on the forums, no show at any of the races.
The power is unknown, makes it hard to crunch the numbers.









are you talking about sky's car??
everything he posted about his car is %100 true,ALOT of people have lost to that car,(including me)its very quick,at H20 he whiped up on a R...no BS..he's got the engine GOD must have built him self..
down at H2o,him and I launched at 5000 rpm's from a light and i could not pull any more then a fender from him(thats when i had the blower on)and i was doing nothing but spinning..he's got a very quick GTI,we have not had are dyno day yet,but im sure it will be in a couple of months..
on a different note.....has any one tried running a C2 quick flow manifold yet??im looking for dyno #'s on a N/A


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Ha ha ha, when I mentioned history of the car, I meant like when GTIstile bought Joe's old car, it had a past.
Here are just some points of interest:
Your old car got denied Street Stock because the use of lexan and sheet metal.
There were pictures of that car posted that show a swiss cheesed hatch.
Air Box.
Most have never seen the new car (people who have been around can eyeball the weight).
Active on the forums, no show at any of the races.
The power is unknown, makes it hard to crunch the numbers.









Yes I had to use a piece of Lexan to cover the sunroof because my buddy Brandon needed a working sunroof for his car so I gave it to him. My old car was junk anyways and I knew I was going to cut it up for H2O. Every body panel was keyed and it had various dents so it was cheaper to get a new shell then to fix it. Yes it had some cut sheet metal mainly because I was experimenting seeing what things weighed. When the car belonged to Kurtis he swiss cheesed the hatch but that hatch had a big dent in it so I switched hatches before I cut his in half for the cabby. I made up the weight taking out the A/C, P/S, and race seat so I have no need to go overboard with that stuff now. 
Airbox... really? Ohh I forgot you have to have a Turn2 intake and a huge exhaust to be knighted by the NA forum







I just happened to spend 10 minutes to fab up something else cheaper that works.
Funny you say no show at the track when I'm there pretty often... please don't say I'm a no show just because we don't frequent the same track. I weighed my car each time I went and it was between 2425 - 2550 depending if I had the passenger seat in, tools in the back, gas, etc.. Honestly I don't really care about the races. I race to have fun when its not fun I go home or start drinking. I like to go to the track make a couple passes and head out, spending all day at the track really isn't that appealing to me. The only time I'll spend some time at the track is when I'm drinking watching a Real Street event but even that probably won't happen now since Jason made the change from 1/4 mile to 1/8th mile which doesn't interest me. 
I'll dyno it one of these days... but I dont see how it's hard to crunch the numbers? ET and trap should speak for itself.
A fair number of people know the car, know what's done to it, and have seen it go down the track. So just because certain people haven't seen the car don't say most haven't seen it. I'm always out at all kinds of VW GTG's, events, etc.. 


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_ok ok... i told him where to hide the bottle too









I wish then maybe it would feel fast... I'm honestly not sure how long I can stand being slow.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
I wish then maybe it would feel fast... I'm honestly not sure how long I can stand being slow. 

put a bottle in over the winter,have you talked to joe about us getting on the dyno???


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_put a bottle in over the winter,have you talked to joe about us getting on the dyno???

Yeah a bottle to spool up a big turbo...








Yeah I thought Joe was going to have a dyno day but I know he was busy with recent events so I let it be. I'll see Brad today so I'll throw a bug in his ear because I know he wants to dyno his new car as well.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Airbox... really? Ohh I forgot you have to have a Turn2 intake and a huge exhaust to be knighted by the NA forum







I just happened to spend 10 minutes to fab up something else cheaper that works.

Hey, you don't have to be knighted to anything. I guess the masses just like to use what is proven to work really well, and I am sure not everyone uses that set up. I did the home intake with small exhaust for a long time, and got great results based on what it was. It's fun to be quicker with nothing, that's for damn sure.







I can't deny what happened when I finally moved on though.
Yes, you are at the track. The comment about the 'no show' is based on how active you are in all the topics of drag racing their events, and just not there come race day.
I hear you on the numbers, but MPH can be off.
A power just helps to lock it down even more.
Non of this is a big deal, you just asked what is what, and I didn't have the time to respond while I was at work yesterday. It's not just you, there is some talk of Crazydubman's car, and there was a lot of talk about WolfGTI's 20v car, all for different reasons.
This is just fact; some people hide things, some people are very up front, and then there are those who will always look for what isn't there. The later is so true, and that is coming from someone who was under magnifying glass by many for a long time.


----------



## TaroukGolf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

um building a MK2 1985 2.0cc 8V NA for a drag, but u cant see any mk2 2.0 8v, in the NA top listed 1/4mile


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_the masses just like to use what is proven to work really well,

ohh noes I finally got a Turn2 intake! and plug wires that aren't all cut up... and gasket matched the intake manifold/head and threw in a phenolic spacer and some other things to keep things cooler under the hood. Maybe it'll go faster now??


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
ohh noes I finally got a Turn2 intake! and plug wires that aren't all cut up... and gasket matched the intake manifold/head and threw in a phenolic spacer and some other things to keep things cooler under the hood. Maybe it'll go faster now??

i smell 10s


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_i smell 10s


I'll be happy with a couple .10's


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

So you are racing at Show-N-Go right?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_So you are racing at Show-N-Go right?









Thats in Joosey? Probably not... cant stand it up there, something bad always happens. I sometimes go up for Waterfest but even that's lame now. I'd rather drive to Miami for their shows then go to Joosey. Had fun going down there for Volksblast last year! 

I'm really looking for a reason to keep this car... and not finding any. I'll be at MIR opening week... after that who knows. I'm about sick of fiddling with this car and it still being slow... its time to step up.


----------



## THE GOLF (Aug 26, 2008)

has anyone got some good info on camshafts. i am currently running 258 / 264 on my 20v making good power but iv upt the comppression, to about 16.5:1 obviously running meth. i actually want find the disadvantages of running to mild a cam as appose to a wilder cam. MY 8V MADE MORE POWER WITH A 288 THAN A 302 degree cam with 13:1 comp ratio so im scared to go to wild. im prob posting this in the wrong place but direct me and ill disappear thanks guys


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (THE GOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE GOLF* »_im prob posting this in the wrong place but direct me and ill disappear thanks guys

Nah, this is a good place, no worries.
I sent you an IM with some people you can contact. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

submitting mine..
60' - 1.880
330 - 5.541
1/8 - 8.600 @ 80.08mph
1000' - 11.233
1/4 - 13.440 @ 103.96mph
60' - 1.864
330 - 5.550
1/8 - 8.619 @ 80.13mph
1000' - 11.250
1/4 - 13.454 @ 104.15mph
2004 VW R32
3450lbs with me in it
dynoed 220awhp/215awtq on DynoJet
EvoMS V-Flow, Unitronic 1+, EIP 3in Resonated Exhaust, HPA SS
17x7 OEM Longbeaches, Pirelli P-Zero Mud+Snow Tires


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (KoolTrix)*

This is fwd breh.


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

oops


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (KoolTrix)*

Not bad for the mods though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_This is fwd breh.


_Quote, originally posted by *KoolTrix* »_oops










_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Not bad for the mods though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Just unplug the controller on the Haldex unit and run the 1320 in FWD mode... probably be faster if you get it out of the hole. Or if you dont feel like reaching under there turn off the traction control and pull up the ebrake one click while rolling up to the burnout box, do a FWD burnout roll up to the line and run in FWD mode.








PS - I met you at the track one day you went to MIR and I'm a DSD guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

I remember you sky.. i also met you at your place down at OceanCity when you were doing donuts in the miata.. i ran for my life like a lil girl.. 
could have sworn you were gonna hop the curb and hit my R.
but luckily you controlled it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (KoolTrix)*

Seems there's some haters talking about my car in the capital area... I guess people forget that I eventually hear what you say.
Track rental on March 1st at MIR if anyone wants to get a jump on the season or just come watch for themselves... $100 a car to race $10 to watch.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Seeing as though i'm the only one here that's in the capital area, i'm going to assume you're speaking of my convo with haenszel. 
Many still think your numbers are fishy. I was asking him about the car, no hate going on.
Not trying to get gangster.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Seeing as though i'm the only one here that's in the capital area, i'm going to assume you're speaking of my convo with haenszel. 
Many still think your numbers are fishy. I was asking him about the car, no hate going on.
Not trying to get gangster.


Actually thats not what I was talking about... but thanks








There are actually a lot of all motor guys in the capital area. Did you really think you were the only one? 
Not trying to get ganster either but if they want to talk they should line up and back it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

Cool. Other than you, i think i'm the only other one that frequents this thread/actually runs their car?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Cool. Other than you, i think i'm the only other one that frequents this thread/actually runs their car?


Maybe my version of capital area is skewed...








Either way the track invite is open for those that wish to run their cars rather then their mouth.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Anyone here plan on running in the Survival Series next month???
Class NA (no swaps/no slicks) is perfect for any 12v VR6.


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Seems there's some haters talking about my car in the capital area... I guess people forget that I eventually hear what you say.


lol
if youre talking about me, im not really a hater, I'll say it right here.
You present your car as if its a near stock weight mk3 and near stock vr6 running times that just arent going to happen at that state.
The way you presented the weight of the car was bull****, not you, not the car, but the weight. 
And those same people who "brought it back to you" agreed that that's not a true weight for that car.
and its obvious i dont have a problme with you or i wouldnt have given you a ride when you broke your old car


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

sky.. didnt you beat a stage2 sc r32?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danza.* »_
You present your car as if its a near stock weight mk3 and near stock vr6 running times that just arent going to happen at that state.
The way you presented the weight of the car was bull****, not you, not the car, but the weight. 
And those same people who "brought it back to you" agreed that that's not a true weight for that car.
and its obvious i dont have a problme with you or i wouldnt have given you a ride when you broke your old car

When did I ever "present" the car as near or at stock weight? I posted the results from the MIR scale every time I race which obviously shows its not a full weight MKIII. Considering I'm roughly 215lbs its common sense that a 2200lb MKIII isn't stock weight.

_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
13.07 @ 103.51mph - Sky Watkins - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - 225/50 BFG - 2425 lbs. - Active

Please let me know when I ever said it was near or at stock weight? That's insane considering none of my VW's have ever been at stock weight. You should know that... they have all been stripped and modded. I have said over and over that I took most of the interior, rear seats, airbags, A/C, P/S, sway bars, installed a race seat, lighter exhaust, lightweight flywheel, etc.. 
Just sick of every time my cars get brought up someone has to say something or give some excuse. It's really getting old and its not my fault if you or others don't care enough about going faster. I'm willing to make the sacrifices to win the race.
The car is getting sold after the March 1st race so everyone can continue their schoolgirl gossip about someone else's car. I've just had enough with the way people act in VW racing. I purchased a big motor american car and have begun modding that. It's nice that those guys are happy to see people go faster and don't cry BS over every little thing. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KoolTrix* »_sky.. didnt you beat a stage2 sc r32?

haha yes I'm not sure his exact mods but it was something like that.


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
The new chassis is the same overall weight as the old one but I didn't have to cut anything and I had both stock front seats in/tools/etc in the car. 


just had someone else cut it up before you got it? thats the kind of thing i was referring to.
I wasnt bickering or calling you out, if you knew me at all youd know i really couldnt care less. it was obvious when you first posted the car that the posts were not giving an accurate representation of the state of the car, im not the only one who thought so if you dig back through them.
enjoy the g8, theyre cool cars


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danza.* »_just had someone else cut it up before you got it? thats the kind of thing i was referring to.
I wasnt bickering or calling you out, if you knew me at all youd know i really couldnt care less. it was obvious when you first posted the car that the posts were not giving an accurate representation of the state of the car, im not the only one who thought so if you dig back through them.
enjoy the g8, theyre cool cars

Yes some runs I did have the stock seats and tools. I left the stock seats in and my tools in the back because I dont like leaving stuff laying around the track unless I have someone to leave it with. Don't feel like hundreds of $$ in tools and cordless impact walking off so it went down the track with me. If you notice some of my runs where near 2500lbs which reflected this, but I doubt it made even a full tenth of a difference.
Yepp Kurtis cut up the hatch in his car but it had a big dent in it so I swapped it out with my old one. He had already pulled the rear rebar and what not which was the same as my car. Not sure what else your referring to because my old car was cut up way more then Kurtis's ever was. This car doesn't have the rear seat bracket, side sheet metal, etc cut out like the old one did. 
But I guess I can't remove a few pounds to make up for the fact that I don't have a carbon fiber hood, lighter wheels, slicks & skinnies, fancy intake manifolds, big exhausts, ported heads, valve jobs etc.. that other guys have. Gimmie a break, lets compare apples to apples.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

i call B.S on the whole thing. i dont know why, but i just do







13.0 isnt even fast, so i dont know why everyone is so woried about it. its def. possible. i think if paul ran a radial he can do it now...


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

/\ i agree... 13.0 is a good time for the VR, but why is it raising such a stink? I think I know why... Some people are able to get their cars down the track over a second faster than other people with the SAME mods. The only explanation for those people is that there is deception going on or it is impossible. it is NOT hard to make a VR6 run a 13.0 or 12.9 pass, but people make it out to be incredibly special. Alot of guys who participate in the VW drag game HIGHLY underestimate the Driver-Mod, the most important mod of all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

i dont underestimate the driver portion of his times.
For me to be called out as "hater" which I'm not even sure people still do, I thought was kind of strange when all I said is that the car was lighter than presented. A fact supported by the PO telling me how the car was cut up?
If I'm wrong, so be it, I don't really care much beyond wishing some of these cars were out more often


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

ah so what if the car is cut up. its still probably more then 2200 lbs. my a2 fully gutted was 2280 with me in it, and the lightest i EVER got it down to was 2230 with a race seat and no PS etc... and we all know that mk2s are lighter then mk3s for some reason... thats a preetty good example. my mk3 is not cut, but doesnt have anythign in it either, and on race wheels with a dash it was 2480 with me in it. granted a 24v is heavier, but not by much. still i dont know why people say it cant be done. like i said give paul radials that are good and some seat time on them, i am sure he can run the same numbers as his car sits.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danza.* »_i dont underestimate the driver portion of his times.
For me to be called out as "hater" which I'm not even sure people still do, I thought was kind of strange when all I said is that the car was lighter than presented. A fact supported by the PO telling me how the car was cut up?
If I'm wrong, so be it, I don't really care much beyond wishing some of these cars were out more often


Not directing it solely at you, although it seems that way. I just keep hearing crap so I posted the track day in case they want to back up their talk. 
If "hater" isn't the current buzz word please enlighten me on the proper vernacular.








I still don't understand how I was presenting the car as lighter then what the MIR scale shows?


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*

youre not im wrong.
id show up at the track day if i still had a car


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_it is NOT hard to make a VR6 run a 13.0 or 12.9 pass, but people make it out to be incredibly special.

It takes some time, effort, and commitment to see things through.
I still have respect for those who break into the 12's based on that alone.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_like i said give paul radials that are good and some seat time on them, i am sure he can run the same numbers as his car sits.

Probably I went 13.20 flat at Atco with a 1.91 60' in the heat at the "Radial Shootout" that we had. Figure Matt has gone 12.9 with radials a little lighter then I sit as well. Totally possible.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Probably I went 13.20 flat at Atco with a 1.91 60' in the heat at the "Radial Shootout" that we had. Figure Matt has gone 12.9 with radials a little lighter then I sit as well. Totally possible.

nitrously asperated i bet


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Honestly I only check your cars for nitrous.


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
It takes some time, effort, and commitment to see things through.
I still have respect for those who break into the 12's based on that alone.



I agree, but I feel like there is a blueprint for making this happen at this point...if you can read, afford a few simple parts and drive it is attainable. It wont be destroying everyone else, but I feel like after yourself and Joe got it done in the GTi's that it is widespread and known what is necessary to make it happen. Paul went as far as to make a 'how-to' write up on making a 12 second VR. why it is so unbelievable that more than 2 or 3 people have done this now is what still gets me. 


_Modified by GTIStile at 6:34 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

For the record I went 12.81 on radials and backed it up with a .9








While I feel a low 13 sec all motor car is pretty easy and there is a "recipe" that pretty much anyone should be able to follow in all fairness to those that have broken into the 12's I don't think such an accomplishment should be downplayed. Take a look at the list and count how many cars have gone low 13's and how many have gone 12's. The gap between 13.1 and 12.9 is bigger than the .2 seconds would make you believe. Guys like Billy, Joe, Paul, Palumbo, Chris A. all deserve credit for starting and keeping the all motor vr6 thing going. 
When I went 13.2x on radials with almost nothing done I thought damn this all motor thing isn't as hard as everyone makes it out to be. It took me rest of the season and a bunch of passes at the track to run better than that much less break into the 12's. At that point I realized how difficult it is to actually run a 12 in an all motor 12v. 
I say this not to discourage anyone from running all motor or to shoot for the 12's but just to give credit where credit is due. You don't need a ton of parts or money to get an all motor 12v to run hard but you do need dedication. I hope more people join in the fun this year - I would love nothing more than to see a full 12 second all motor field at one of the races this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_For the record I went 12.81 on radials and backed it up with a .9










For the record I remembered that just after I posted and swore a bunch.








I agree with you as well, it doesn't take a lot of parts to get there, but a lot of time to get 'simple' dialed in well. It took me almost a year to barely bump into the 12's with those 262s but I learned a ton doing it. More then what I would have learned if I had made a bunch of changes to get there, even if I ended up with a quicker et.


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

/\ I wasnt trying to downplay anything about clicking off into the 12's. Unfortunately I never quite made it. Most of the work was done for me. Hell, I bolted slicks to the car the way i bought it with the stock tranny and clutch and had 13.0 after 2 track days. The longer I had it, the more tired the motor got and the lazier I got. Thing probably needed valve seals but my dedication dwindled (as did my wallet). Only reason I never had a 12 second pass in that car WAS lack of dedication, so there is ALOT to say about that for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who have, and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who are striving to make it happen.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

The tracks are opening back up - anyone make any passes yet?


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

I've had trouble getting some new things together on the car, so I havnt yet. Soon tho... not that it's important in this thread


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

I ran some 12.8's last month, nothing special. Hoping the track will be surfaced for this weekend. I was 60 footing high 1.8's since the track had bare concrete showing through the first hundred feet or so. If it's decent this weekend, I'm hoping to bump up.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

Good luck this weekend. Hoping to get out there soon myself. Show N Go is coming up soon and I'd like to make sure I am ready for it.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

i am putting a 12v together for a friend for show and go. hoping to get a 13.9 with just a intake/exhaust and radial. no cams or a chip. should be a lot of fun for him to get back out there. make the class more interersting


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

what chassis? I think it will be no problem if its anything short of full weight and dude can drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_If it's decent this weekend, I'm hoping to bump up.

That would be awesome. Is the car still sitting the same as last time?
I can't remember if you made any off season changes....


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

I just washed my truck. loaded some things to go to the track, backed out to load it, and dropped a valve into cylinder #4. I guess I'll try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_The tracks are opening back up - anyone make any passes yet? 


yeah but I have no reason to post the results here because nobody believes anything about my car









either way I'm satisfied with the improvements and I know what the car can do


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_what chassis? I think it will be no problem if its anything short of full weight and dude can drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

MK3. we worked on it all day and were happy with the results. still have some stuff left to do but, the car rips for what it is. car still has A/C


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
MK3. we worked on it all day and were happy with the results. still have some stuff left to do but, the car rips for what it is. car still has A/C









thats only cause i welded the exhaust


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (killacoupe)*

Update for me...
thought it was going to be a crappy day because it kept raining. Found out it's tough to drive a car back to the pits during a rain hold with no wipers and slicks and a touchy throttle!
But about 20 minutes after the rain stopped, they let us run again. I wasn't expecting anything great, but aired the tires down to 7psi and launched harder and higher. edit: looked at the datalog this morning, and it's saying I was shifting at about 8300. I guess my tach is out of calibration or is picking up interference. The tach was reading around 8850 or so when I glanced at it.








[email protected]
and finally got into the 1.6's with a 1.699, haha. Squeaked that in.
So make room at the top, this year is going to be good!!!




_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:09 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

You got the first list update of this season!
Almost a full .20 off your previous best too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Sick man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_yeah but I have no reason to post the results here because nobody believes anything about my car









If you have an update just post up the time slip.
To hell with everything else, sooner or later those that question will see the car first hand.
The rumors, hate, whatever, are just a dead horse at this point.

_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_I just washed my truck. loaded some things to go to the track, backed out to load it, and dropped a valve into cylinder #4. I guess I'll try again in a couple of weeks.

Definitely looking forward to seeing some times from that truck.



_Modified by billyVR6 at 9:06 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

i'll be running NA tommorow 1/8th mile... Nitrously Aspirated







this **** is SWEET on this rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

haha nice. ill be out on the 28th and 29th to get some better times in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting some weight off and getting things squared away right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to tear up the track again


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (crazydubman)*

Update for me

2330lbs Street Stock trim (2 seats, interior from the front seats forward, exhaust, etc)
60ft 1.739
330 5.134
1/8th 7.968
MPH 86.73
1000 10.412
1/4 12.501
MPH 106.66
Details in my thread in this forum for those that care.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (crazydubman)*

That's getting it done.
First two list updates of the season; both close to .20 difference from previous best ET's.
This season is off to a good start, looking forward to everyone getting into full swing.

_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_ill be out on the 28th and 29th to get some better times in...
...getting some weight off and getting things squared away right now.

Nice, you should see a lot more out of your car this season.
Also, where did you end up dropping more weight from?
The car seemed pretty thinned out as it was.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 2:57 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Another update for me. Changed from the 22x9x13 MH's on narrow ass rims to some 23x8x13 MH's on Lenso's (thanks again Killacoupe). No other changes from my [email protected] run.
Took a couple passes of figuring out but on my fourth pass I went [email protected] Backed it up on the next pass with another [email protected] The pass before was a [email protected] Slips will be up as soon as I can get a good pic and host it. Until then the breakdown is -
60ft 1.689
330 5.018
1/8 7.824
MPH 87.45
1000 10.250
1/4 12.317
MPH 109.64
Weight should be the same 2330lbs as before - though the 23's do feel a little bit heavier than the 22's.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (vw1320)*

Oh what the hell.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Oh what the hell.









He made me fall off my high horse


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (need_a_VR6)*

Here are the slips from the two 12.317 passes - 








The second one had a better 60ft and should have been a little quicker but it slowed a hair up top. Not really sure why. Tire pressure was a little lower so that could have been it.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

If your reaction time was a bit better, that would be the ultimate bracket car!
I had a few back to back that were close, but not exact. 12.909 and 12.907 in a 12.90 class during qualifying.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

The car is consistent but its usually not that consistent. I did cut a .004 light on my first pass. Now that would make for a pretty good package. I don't worry too much about reaction times at a test and tune since they are run on a sportsman tree and most of the races out here are on a pro tree.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (vw1320)*

I just updated the list!
That's no joke right there, very impressive time.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

damnit matt your getting me frustrated now. sucks being out of the seat for 2 years and having the first event back be nothing but headaches.







lets pray this weekend goes well and i can knock you down a notch or two. 
car is running again after the clutch got fixed. just go tthe oil cooler mounted and the catch can setup done. Kris just picked up 5 gallons of 110 leaded so im all fueled up. just gotta pick up the rear wheel and finish what i started with the weight reduction and ill be set to load up friday after work. looks like if nothing breaks ill have 2 full days of racing to have fun with. really need to learn how to drive a vr down the 1/4 haha. still not use to the shifting and where the clutch engages. at least now i have a tac so ill be able to hold a stead launch RPM. next step though is a two step so i can launch at full throttle not partial. 
i think i might be trying Kris's 22's on saturday too and see if things change at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazydubman at 5:41 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

/\ dont forget the nitrous... this "N/A" word being thrown around as loosely as it does has me thinking







i think these guys keep taking paul's nitrous bashes on chris to heart
























_Modified by GTIStile at 8:24 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (GTIStile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIStile* »_/\ dont forget the nitrous... this "N/A" word being thrown around as loosely as it does has me thinking







i think these guys keep taking paul's nitrous bashes on chris to heart























_Modified by GTIStile at 8:24 AM 3-26-2009_


While the whole nitrous joke is funny I hope no one takes this the wrong way. I am not sure about et but I know my car would trap alot higher if I put a bottle on it. Just look at lil8v's car and what he did with nitrous and only two times at the track.
I keep getting asked how my car is so fast and how much power it makes. Two questions I can't answer - not because I don't want to but because I don't know the answers. I don't get wrapped up on dyno numbers and haven't bothered to throw it on one to see what it is making. The track scoreboard are the only numbers that matter to me. To that end I am at the track up until a week or two before it closes for the season and right back a week or two after it opens up. That is the only explanation I can give. I have been tweaking this same combo since World Cup finals and even before that on the radials. I ran [email protected] I think my second time on the 225 radials and 12.69 my first time on sub-optimal slicks. I don't think my new times are all that unbelievable when you put it in that light. Search my old posts and you can see the progression in my times. Its not like I just came out of no where and started running these times.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (vw1320)*

i think dynos are a dissapointment and give you lower expectations. when i first dynoed my car, it only made 225 wheel. i was very mad. then after that i had the urge to get more power (which i did) and then i just didnt care anymore cause i couldnt turn a knob to just make even more.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_I ran [email protected] I think my second time on the 225 radials and 12.69 my first time on sub-optimal slicks. I don't think my new times are all that unbelievable when you put it in that light. 

I totally agree, I got a little less difference from the 225s to the 23's with no other changes 13.20 to 12.83 but I think the car still had a bit more in it with the 12.8 pass. Makes sense to me.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I totally agree, I got a little less difference from the 225s to the 23's with no other changes 13.20 to 12.83 but I think the car still had a bit more in it with the 12.8 pass. Makes sense to me. 

:cough cough: maybe if you went to a colder plug :cough cough:


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

[email protected]
2264lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

I will get to some updates later on.
Solid runs, the car was looking good for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

car has more in it for sure chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

edited for my mis-reading the times on the board


_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 11:41 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Digging this bit of information out of the archives:

_Quote, originally posted by *ItsukiVR6* »_IDRC result from the season opener this was from the *all motor* class
16 - #704 - *Chad Davis* - 95 VW - Riverside, CA - *12.445* @ 108.75

I haven't really started to search it yet, and I am sure BOTI would have something archived.
Does name ring a bell with any of you West Coast guys?
The quote was taken from this topic, back in 3/3/2002:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=267920
BOTI still has the results posted, and it looks like he was a no show for Round 1 eliminations.
http://www.importdrag.com/race...s.PDF
Thanks.










_Modified by billyVR6 at 8:49 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

I managed to squeeze a couple of 1/8 mile passes in while it wasn't raining. It was the first time on the track in this truck. [email protected] mph 1.77 60ft first pass, missed second gear on the second pass. 2.1/20v Rabbit pickup. At least I have a starting point.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*

Awesome, first time out with it and you're already knocking on 12's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

[email protected] woohoo! On cell slip and vids 2morrow


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

damn dude! working it


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (root beer)*

hell ya Kris. good luck today. get that new 8v record http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Well, I prefer to have this one on the list, even though the time is slower...
[email protected]

...because it sets the record for fastest all motor 8v!!!! woohoo! Now I just need to get some more weight out of the car.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

hell ya Kris. you are the muthu F'in man. 
congrats on the new record. it is well deserved for sure and i highly doubt it will be broken any time soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

Thanks todd!








Theres the best of the event. The 110mph slip had a .003 R/T which I think was the best of the day as well.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

so awesome man. now get them videos up so we can all drool over the 8v goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh and by the way you need to update your signature


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

that thing is rocketing iam digging it.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Well, I prefer to have this one on the list, even though the time is slower...
[email protected]
...because it sets the record for fastest all motor 8v!!!!

The list has always been ET/quickest, with mph/fastest being used as a tie breaker.
It's not going to move you up or down in this case; you'll still be in the #14 slot.
So, I can swap that out if you really want, just let me know.
I actually like your first slip the best, 12.34 @ 108.22 *and* has that 1.63 60'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
It will be something when you post up 11's from an 8v, that is bad ass.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Oh, I know it wouldn't bump me I just liked that mph. Wish I would have run that mph on a better pass. First one hooked up the best, my 60's went down slightly as the event went on.
I just want every bit I can get. I'll take unofficial fastest for now until I smash the two times ahead of me and get quickest, haha.
11's are coming soon. I have a plan locked to get it there in the next few months.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

thats what i like to hear Kris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok I am the new guy around here First time out for me was Sunday got some 1/8th mile passes in before I broke a axle. Best 1/8th was a 9.21 2.21 60ft 75 mph traction was a big issue 2nd run was a 9.38 missed third 1st round of eliminations dialed a 9.15 car I ran against dialed a 10.05 so lets say I had to go catch him caught him and passed him was scared to run out and started patting the gas went a 9.20 2.19 60ft and 74 mph then the next round broke. Hopefully I will get to MIR soon so I can see how it does on a real track.
1995 GTI 12V Vr6
Weight 2100
DRC 268 cams
light weight fly wheel
Turn2 intake
Diff
Chip
Custom exhaust with magnaflow muffler
Car is stripped of all the heavy stuff and was driven to the track nexts plans are to get more weight off. Oh and that was on race gas.


----------



## THE GOLF. (Jun 24, 2009)

Howsit guys hey billy Just to let you know i did an 11.454 at 120mph at our last event so i guess its time to look at doing some wheelie bars unfortunately no 60ft as our track has not set that up yet. 
Elton Scullard


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (THE GOLF.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubbasA2* »_Weight 2100

Is that with or without driver?


_Quote, originally posted by *THE GOLF.* »_Howsit guys hey billy Just to let you know i did an 11.454 at 120mph at our last event so i guess its time to look at doing some wheelie bars unfortunately no 60ft as our track has not set that up yet. 
Elton Scullard

Hey Elton, good job on the new ET, and keep working at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Is that with or without driver?


I was wrong on the weight it is more like 2200 with out driver.


----------



## THE GOLF. (Jun 24, 2009)

do you know anyone running wheelie bars sucessfully. im trying to get the correct setup suspension wise, the only info i get is of the honda-tech forum.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (THE GOLF.)*

Hello, there was one guy on the list who has used bars, and he's pretty hard to get a hold of these days.
I would ask some of the turbo guys, here are a few screen names to search:
lugnuts ([email protected]), 50cent, purple-pill, autoxtrem...
Honda-tech is a great place to get what you are looking for, so I would keep asking there too.
Good luck with it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I wanted to see if you could make the other all motor VW's that you race with down there aware of this list. It would be great to have them posting updates, race results, details, etc. Everything I know of the cars is just from Speed & Sound and Tarlton result postings.
Thanks.


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Mad it to the track best time was a 13.47 had major issues getting the car into 3rd. 1995 GTI 12v VR6 on Drag radials.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BubbasA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubbasA2* »_Mad it to the track best time was a 13.47 had major issues getting the car into 3rd. 1995 GTI 12v VR6 on Drag radials.

50. 13.47 @ 99.82mph – Richard Lucas - 1995 GTI - 2.8L 12v VR6 – Street/Race Car - 2260 lbs. w/o Driver – Active
Wait a minute, thats a 2700lb car with Bubba in it!! Not even kidding...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (skydaman)*

He seems to be a fairly robust fellow, but I really don't think he is 440lbs.
Either way, it's coming heavier than what some may expect.
Just curious, why don't you guys ever scale it with driver??


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_He seems to be a fairly robust fellow, but I really don't think he is 440lbs.
Either way, it's coming heavier than what some may expect.
Just curious, why don't you guys ever scale it with driver??

I did awhile back, my last trip to the track with it was 2390 with me in it so the car was about 2170'ish.
Bubba is a big dude... I'd say he's every bit of 375 before lunch and lunch is a midget.


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I had a chicken sandwich with cheese for lunch today and a diet coke. I am working on taking pounds off of me now. I did get the windows done damn a set of MKIII windows are heavy and I got the race seat in looking for a set of light weight wheels now. Think I might get a set of Rota's till I can get some nice wheels. I was told the sub zeros weigh in at 12lbs a wheel.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BubbasA2)*









****ty pic sorrrrry 
13.06 at 104.28..2.0 60ft...12v vr6 2350 225mickey thompson drag radial


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*

Nice! How's that manifold working for ya?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

This post is for all;
I am thinking about putting up winner and runner-up race results section. I think we should have a running history that covers the competition side of things. Time trials are fun, but race day is where it all happens and where great stories are made. There was a lot of racing years ago that seemed to die off (for obvious reasons) that should get documented. VW's have been dominated for YEARS by other makes and models, but every now and then they went the distance, and it was awesome. There seems to be a small surge of racing going on recently that has a lot to do with classes finally opening up, rules and regulation changing. So, we could see more active competition going down in the future.
Also, I am finally going to put the ABD drag truck up; it just needs to be here! I still have no real hard data on the truck; just vague times, stories from those who have watched and or raced against it, and magazine articles. So, the truck is going to own the 13.00 bubble until any real hard data is uncovered, and given it's history I think that is totally fair.
Anyway, let me know your thoughts, opinions, and if you're down start sending the results in.
I may consider listing semi-finalist results for bracket race formats only. Those event classes can be exhausting and tend to have much deeper fields; we all know you can go five rounds and not come even close to the finals at some events (at least it used to be that way). Heads up were 8 cars to qualify fields, some were even 'frantic four' formats, so those would stay as winner and runner-up.
Thanks!











_Modified by billyVR6 at 12:32 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

I think that's a good idea captain.


----------



## IamBigTuna (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (root beer)*

Vw1320 was number 1 qualifier today at the Imstar race at MIR, ended up winning the event with a 12.74 at 104.9 in some 95 degree heat. Congrats homie
Its a shame more VW guys don't come out and race, the VR's have sooo much potential to competitive in street stock, more of you guys should come out and get your feet wet and have some fun with us.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (IamBigTuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamBigTuna* »_Vw1320 was number 1 qualifier today at the Imstar race at MIR, ended up winning the event with a 12.74 at 104.9 in some 95 degree heat. Congrats homie
Its a shame more VW guys don't come out and race, the VR's have sooo much potential to competitive in street stock, more of you guys should come out and get your feet wet and have some fun with us.


lend me some bread to finish my project







before I loose interest.
congrats for another win Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_

lend me some bread to finish my project







before I loose interest.


you lose intrest you bring that junk down here and i will finish it for you... you slacker.


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

thought you're a swap car anyways


----------



## quick shift VR6 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

are the weight listed with or with out driver?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
*When submitting a time, please include:*
- Time Slip
- Back Up Time Slip
- Video
- Weight w/ Driver
- Year, model, engine, tire.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (quick shift VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick shift VR6* »_are the weight listed with or with out driver?

All weights are with driver (and should be weighed that way).
If a car's weight is without driver, it is clearly noted on the list like this: *w/o Driver*.


----------



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

keeping this in my watched topics


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

ran a 14.6 at 97.8mph stock trans and clutch with just a chip and pep boys filter. now i got autotech 262s, 2.9 clone, ported exhaust manis, ported throttle body, different mounts. hopefully see a different time next time I go


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Woohoo! [email protected]!
I'll get the slip scanned today, just got back from oregon at 5am this morning.
Tires were spinning all day, only managed 1.78-1.80 60 foots, but still managed that. Here's an inside view of the run...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJZ58IvdHs&fmt22


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 1:55 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

you're relentless dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

Awesome! Thats a pretty badass et for that mph and 60ft - car must really be working on the midtrack. Get the short track back and its going to be an animal.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

Nice! You're close to taken out that ET you've had your eye on too.








The weather is pretty damn good here in the North East...
I hope people have the time to make good use of it.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Woohoo! [email protected]!
I'll get the slip scanned today, just got back from oregon at 5am this morning.
Tires were spinning all day, only managed 1.78-1.80 60 foots, but still managed that. Here's an inside view of the run...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJZ58IvdHs&fmt22

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was going to say the same thing matt said hahaha
_Modified by MkIIRoc at 1:55 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Hooked better than I thought on this run. Still about .1 off of sacramento.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (MkIIRoc)*

whats that car weigh again?


----------



## GTIStile (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

1/8th mile is fuggin SICK in that car... i can't figure out where the ET is coming from. My car hooked the same or better 60 fts, and trapped higher, but was .3 slower







that thing has nasty mid range for sure


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (GTIStile)*

I think it's going to trap higher this weekend. My hood was flopping really bad on the first run, so I ran without it. It shaved less than 10 lbs running without it, but was messing with the aerodynamics by not having it I think.
Fixed it by adding two more pins for a total of 6


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*









12.97 at 107.20 still on radials


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (lil8v)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, MPH picked up like I thought... 111.6
Only ran a best of 12.2 with a 1.82 60 foot today though. There is concrete showing through on the line







Hopefully tomorrow the track will be a bit better. Today was only the test and tune for the race, so no prep other than blowing it off really


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skydaman)*

Tim Jessilonis-97 gti-2.8 12v-22x8 m&h - 2365lbs with driver- [email protected]
backed up with a [email protected]


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

Congrats on getting into the 12's man. I told you it was going to happen. 
I didn't set any new bests today but I did go [email protected] to take the number one qualifier at IMSTAR. Took home the win as well.


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vw1320)*

Matt you should probably just change your signature to "#1 I win stuff"


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Danza.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_[email protected]

Good stuff on another win. Isn't that 12.59 at least new best for that trans set up though?
I read elsewhere that the Kentucky rabbit truck was out clicking 13.2's at Pittsburgh; that's getting there.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

Yeah, I was out there trying, but the Pro-Outlaw was a tough class. I went to support the guys that spend so much time and money to be fast, and it was great to witness the dedication it took to finish the event. I looked slow in comparison to the big-dogs but I managed a 13.20 @ 100.63. As long as these events are out there, I'll be there.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

Made it out to E-town tonight. Weather was good track was so-so. Got four passes in - went 12.49, 12.46, 12.44 and then a 12.44 again. Best 60-ft was on the last pass when it went a 1.73. Others were garbage.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vw1320)*

That's some pretty consistent sh-t. Good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bvillelounge)*

I made a couple of 1/8th mile passes tonight. Best was 8.30 @ 82.87 1.78 60 ft. That beats my old best of 8.34 @79.91 1.73 60ft (13.20 at Pittsburgh). Tires were spinning tonight but I'll take it.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skydaman)*

Damn dude. Those look like 13.0 1/4's to me.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bvillelounge)*

Awesome, every time the truck has been out it's been quicker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

That is getting it for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vw1320)*

Here's a link to some of the stuff we have from this year. The videos suck but they are better than nothing. Marc's 9.14 run isn't in there, but I think he has a nasty first half in one of them. http://s249.photobucket.com/al...02009/


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

1 pass in tonight at good old capital, and a good one.
Second pass, i sheared my long axle right at the hub.
60'-1.66
1/[email protected]
*1/[email protected]*
Tim Jessilonis-97 gti-12v-~2300#-22x8 M&H


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

**** 12.59 huh.
well done.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (Danza.)*

Any time i've got the Ian stamp of approval, i know i've got something


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hell yeah more 12v's getting it.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

1.66... that's damn good. 
This post got updated quite a bit this year; the season isn't even over yet!


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_1 pass in tonight at good old capital, and a good one.
Second pass, i sheared my long axle right at the hub.
60'-1.66
1/[email protected]
*1/[email protected]*
Tim Jessilonis-97 gti-12v-~2300#-22x8 M&H

haha nice job man!! i would have been to the track with my half 24v if i didnt get the flu.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Thanks fellas


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (root beer)*

I got around to adding some cars tonight, three more South African cars; two in the 12's and one into the 11's. The 12.20 20v is a street legal car, still has glass, etc. They've got their last event of the season down there tomorrow so more times may come.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

and hopefully you can add me after survival series... with my 12 valves of fury lol


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

Did they reschedule the rain out?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

yes they did


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (XXX008XXX)*

I went out this morning to Mountain Park Dragway, for one more shot at the 12's this year. The little pickup came out swinging hard with a 13.070 @ 101.685 but couldn't quite crack the 12's. Here are the time slips in order
































And a video with the power wire right across clock.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (bvillelounge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_The little pickup came out swinging hard with a 13.070 @ 101.685 but couldn't quite crack the 12's.

So close! Nice run...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

A recent addition to the list, Bi Bi Lombard, just jumped into the 11 second bracket with an 11.66.
I'm still waiting on the full run down. South Africa is a hot bed for these N/A four bangers.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

South African guys are thowing the hell down.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

this was from about 2 years ago before i swapped a bt 1.8t in the car. i dont have access to a scanner but i can try to find one if i need to clear the bs calls








Drew Birch - 1987 golf gt 2380lbs w/driver (street car)
drivetrain
-2.0 8v (16v bottom end with 9.0:1 JE 16v pistons, aba head ~12:1 comp)
-tt 288 hydro cam, oversize valves, home ported head
-tt race header
-cbr 900rr carbs on home brew manifold
-16v trans with arp bolt kit stock 16v clutch
-home brew lightened flywheel
tires
mickey thompson radials
205/50/15
street tire slip
r/t .586
60' 2.450
330 6.310
1/8 9.439
mph 78.41
1000 12.10
1/4 14.363
mph 97.81
radial slips
r/t .231
60' 2.024
330 5.764
1/8 8.938
mph 77.22
1000 11.705
1/4 14.07
mph 94.80

r/t .228
60' 2.017
330 5.768
1/8 8.93
mph 77.29
1000 11.688
1/4 14.047
mph 93.96


_Modified by hyperformancevw at 1:57 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Winter update... they are still running them hard down in South Africa. Two 20v cars our last week; Elton Scullard had issue with no results, R Tech Racing ran a new best with a 11.64 (previous was 12.2), backed up with a 11.71 and then had clutch issues. Both the cars now have full one piece fronts too.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

Have they ever posted any pictures or video of these cars? I'd love to see them.


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*
















Here u go


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (supaciti)*

oh snap got v2 wheels http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

Scullard...
































Scullard, with the new front...








R Tech Racing, with new front...
















Lombard...


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

Wow! Now i understand where some of these numbers are coming from.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

What did you think you were going to see?!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

I genuinely had no clue whether these were 1 piece frontend cars, or just really really worked stock bodies making crazy power. Lombard's is really really pretty.


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Hi
I am new to this forum. I ran a 11.648sec (190km) and 11.684(no speed given) at Killarney Race Track on the 27 December 2009
1540lb w/driver
1980 golf 2.1 16v weber side draughts race car 
m&h tyres 
Thx
Aslam Seedat


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I genuinely had no clue whether these were 1 piece frontend cars, or just really really worked stock bodies making crazy power. Lombard's is really really pretty.

I did list them as race cars from the start. If you look at the cars here in the states that are labeled as race cars there really isn't a difference. From what I've seen most of the other cars do reflect Lombard's car (I really like that one too, I will try to post more of others). Those one-piece fronts didn't come out until a few weeks ago and they're only on those two cars. Elton's 11.45 was achieved quite some time ago without that front set up. That guy's on point to bump Nate Romero back...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (fwhiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwhiz* »_Hi
I am new to this forum. I ran a 11.648sec (190km) and 11.684(no speed given) at Killarney Race Track on the 27 December 2009
1540lb w/driver
1980 golf 2.1 16v weber side draughts race car 
m&h tyres 
Thx
Aslam Seedat

It's good to have you active in the forum, I've been following the S&S race series for almost two years now. Elton Scullard posts here from time to time, and Shaun Du Preez just started to as well. Thanks for the additional information about your car, I will get that updated soon.
BTW, your car is a 16v? Please post pictures as I might have you mistaken for another car... thanks.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

This is Elton's car when he was running the low 12's and then the high 11's...


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Hi
It is a 16 valve running side draught weber carbs
Not sure how to upload photos on the forums


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

































here is pix of the car

_Modified by fwhiz at 5:59 AM 1-7-2010_


_Modified by fwhiz at 6:01 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (fwhiz)*

Oh man, that isn't on the list, I was mistaken for sure.
Are you a big fan of the movie The Road Warrior?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

A big batch of Brazil coming soon...
There looks to be a new #2 and finally another VW N/A FWD in the 10's!








Marcelo Griebler's HG Motores car looks to have run multiple 10 second passes and if I am reading the spread sheets correctly the car has gone a best of 10.785 ET. Still looking to get everything as correct and detailed as possible. I understand the race classes now and that is making things easier. It looks like there will be about 10 cars here that are going to just drop right out of the Top 50 list...
Anyway, N/A 10's have been achieved again after all these years and that's pretty damn cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

no.i am the star of death race hahahaha


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

It sounds like I am going to have to come back faster, just to stay on the list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

lots of cool stuff coming out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (hyperformancevw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WsAN9fnoJU


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (hyperformancevw)*

Hi
I ran a 13.46sec at Killarney Race Track on the 27 December 2009
1895lb w/driver FULL STREET CAR
MK1 Golf 2.1 16v ITB's
BF Good-ridge tyres
Pics to follow


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (supaciti)*

This is my car



























_Modified by supaciti at 1:07 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

When will the list be updated


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (fwhiz)*

I will get to it soon, I was hoping to get more information about the Brazil cars first...


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Thanks for adding us to the list..
On the 8v list you can add our 8v golf.Did a time of 14.03 @ 101mph. Driver : Ruben Wright . Weight 1980lbs. On 102 octane gas.Results on WPMC to confirm.Event was on the 6th december 2009!
Regards
Donovan
R-Tech Racing


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (DonovanP)*

And some clips of the runs!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXnAqRYpIQ
The back-up run.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-W_-6FJQM


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuelTechUSA* »_In the DS Class the victory was to Marcelo Griebler, with his VW 2.2 16v NA engined car, tuned by HG Engines, who had set the E.T. of 10s785


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

16v like old school or fsi?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (hyperformancevw)*

I haven't really had the time to really look into it much further....
Here's an in car 1/8 mile run for everyone who is tired of this winter!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqmNQk2IW5o&NR=1


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*

Gah, i can't wait to get back out there with some clutch confidence.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_I haven't really had the time to really look into it much further....
Here's an in car 1/8 mile run for everyone who is tired of this winter!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqmNQk2IW5o&NR=1


i hear ya. 2'+ of snow is not fun


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What trans is in that car?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I don't know, but one day I will eventually try to contact them.


----------



## THE GOLF. (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

Howsit guys been a bit quiet, im in awe and shock where do these Brazilians come from, freaking awesome times. Looks like his way closer to Nates time than i am.
Just a quick update unfortunately im tired of







against a brick wall. Lol have you heard of the definition of INSANITY. Its banging ur head a against a brick wall all the time and expecting a different result every time you do it.
Point is i didnt have the money to convert to cable and i guess a bit or reluctance to do it but im finally converting to cable-shift so hopefully we gonna be way more reliable,
Anyway as you can see iv added a couple of thing after doing 11.45, i.e One piece front thanks to R-Tech and then the wheelie bar. So im really excited to get this new season going. !0's here we come lol Hopefully.


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

I am Aslam Seedat from Durban, South Africa
I ran 11.33 sec at 122.41mph on the 4 April 2010 at Margate Air Strip in Margate,Durban
2l 16v
Full race car
1650lbs


----------



## THE GOLF. (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome time Dude, keeping S.A's name flying high, more importantly the vdub name. Could not happen to a more deserving hard working guy. WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks so much
lots of hardwork and sweat has finally paid off


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

I just want to thank all at F&S Performance for their contribution in me obtaining my best times ever
Aslam Seedat


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (fwhiz)*

Aslam, Elton, and anyone else down there in SA, please keep posting with updated results! Congrats on the new best and ET! Please try to post your time slips (videos if/when possible) when these new goals have been achieved.
I will get the list updated later this week, I was trying to get a better handle with the Brazil cars before updating everything but that is going to take some more time.
Looking forward to see how quick the list gets this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

hi billy.time slips are available on http://www.kznmotorracing .co.za
my appreciation goes out to shaun,freek,ryno,zane of f and s performance race for peace


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (fwhiz)*

[email protected] for me. Trying to keep the 12v alive against all these 24v's


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (fwhiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwhiz* »_hi billy.time slips are available on http://www.kznmotorracing.co.za
my appreciation goes out to shaun,freek,ryno,zane of f and s performance race for peace 


Sorry your link didnt work so i reposted it.


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (vw1320)*

congrats Aslam keep it up!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

One more runner and my old car is out of the top 50


----------



## fwhiz (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (fwhiz)*

Hi Billy
Results are available on the foll website
http://www.kznmotorracing.co.za
check for class 4S12 (Aslam Seedat)


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (supaciti)*

Hi Guys improved slightly and and did 13.22sec on 27 April 2010 at Killarney Racetrack, was trying to hit 12's then the clutch gave in








See you soon


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Naturally Aspirated Top 1/4 Mile List. (supaciti)*

Is there a section for mk4/mk5 r32s ?


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

Shaun Potgieter from R-tech racing went 11.56 last weekend on very cold track with NO traction.Still waiting for the speed but the backup run of 11.61 was at 188km/h.


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Where can I find some information about the following 2 cars? 

02. 10.78 @ 12x.xxmph - Marcelo Griebler - 2007 Gol - 2.2L 16v - Race Car - 1750 lbs. (w/o Driver?) – Active 

03. 11.33 @ 122.41mph - Aslam Seedat - Golf MK1 - 2.0L 16v - Race Car – 1650 lbs. - Active


----------



## Ihor (Nov 30, 2008)

Water Boy, 

if you wait, during this weekend I will ask some of my friends who usually travel to Brazil in order to see their 1/4 mile cars and I will be able to describe you and may be post photos of Griebler's VW Gol. 

I am living in Argentina at this time... so Brazil is not so far... and they have fabulous NA cars there. 
But have in mind, this Gol is a race car, it is powered by race fuel (the compression ratio is very high in these cars), the interior is stripped and the engine suffers serious rebuilds every couple of months in case it works fine. Sometimes this cars need to be inspected a couple of times during the race weekend


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Ihor said:


> Water Boy,
> 
> if you wait, during this weekend I will ask some of my friends who usually travel to Brazil in order to see their 1/4 mile cars and I will be able to describe you and may be post photos of Griebler's VW Gol.
> 
> ...


 WOW sounds seriouse!


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

DonovanP said:


> Shaun Potgieter from R-tech racing went 11.56 last weekend on very cold track with NO traction.Still waiting for the speed but the backup run of 11.61 was at 188km/h.


 Hi there the run of 11.56 was at a speed of 163km/h


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

Date Time CAR NO. R/Time ET Speed Redlight 


290 2010/05/23 11:54:13 XOS79 StreetCars 0.879 11.821 178 No 
291 2010/05/23 12:16:47 XOS79 StreetCars 0.733 11.778 185 No 
292 2010/05/23 12:43:11 XOS79 StreetCars 0.822 11.857 186 No 
293 2010/05/23 13:16:40 XOS79 StreetCars 0.945 11.736 188 No 
294 2010/05/23 13:27:32 XOS79 StreetCars 1.048 11.917 183 No 
295 2010/05/23 14:44:56 XOS79 StreetCars 1.094 11.566 163 No 
296 2010/05/23 15:27:30 XOS79 StreetCars 11.400 0.505 11.699 189 No 
297 2010/05/23 16:17:02 XOS79 StreetCars 0.574 11.899 190 No 
298 

Heres all your runs for the day:thumbup:


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

I also ran that day with a best time of 13.181sec at a speed of 163km/h and as DonavanP said track was cold so traction was :thumbdown: 

Date Time CAR NO. R/Time ET Speed Redlight 

2010/05/23 09:55:53 B162 StreetCars 1.169 13.591 No 
69 2010/05/23 10:07:53 B162 StreetCars 0.880 13.249 168 No 
70 2010/05/23 11:03:31 B162 StreetCars 0.612 13.552 168 No 
71 2010/05/23 11:17:19 B162 StreetCars 0.840 13.368 177 No 
72 2010/05/23 11:48:53 B162 StreetCars 0.793 13.489 165 No 
73 2010/05/23 12:13:04 B162 StreetCars 0.792 13.181 163 No 
74 2010/05/23 12:52:21 B162 StreetCars 1.020 13.438 167 No


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Here's to all the recent update posts. :beer: 

The new forum software messed up the back end so when I go to edit the list there is bunch of unnecessary code and broken formatting. I will update the new results when I get some time to clean all the issues up. 

Keep posting the results as they happen, thanks.


----------



## Ihor (Nov 30, 2008)

Water Boy, 

bad luck trying to find any specs of Griebler's car this weekend. My friends did not pay attention to that car in particular. So, I can't even say which crankshaft does this car have in order to get 2.2 liters, which camshafts does it have, etc 

The only clear things abouth this car is that the fuel injection and spark control is managed by FuelTech (brazilian company which makes injection and ignition systems for race cars, a certain dealer from FuelTech does all the set-up/settings of fuel injection and spark advance, and another stuff with wideband, dataloggers, etc... I certainly know that). 
Also I am 95% sure that the cylinder head is an old school 16v 027 or 051 code... maybe 053. 


I will see if I can ask my friends for the next event in Brazil to get some pictures of the engine and precise specs


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Ihor said:


> Water Boy,
> 
> bad luck trying to find any specs of Griebler's car this weekend. My friends did not pay attention to that car in particular. So, I can't even say which crankshaft does this car have in order to get 2.2 liters, which camshafts does it have, etc
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

The list has been fixed and updated! :thumbup:


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> The list has been fixed and updated! :thumbup:


Supaciti A.K.A Waleed Bassadien:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## wakeboard4life07 (Jun 22, 2007)

dont have a video of the car, but my brothers 96 GTI, 12v went 13.2 @ 105 with drag radials. dont matter cause the motor is in a 81 rabbit now. getting it finished. will submit videos of the pass and all when done. should be quick :beer:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

supaciti said:


> Supaciti A.K.A Waleed Bassadien:laugh::thumbup:


Updated.



wakeboard4life07 said:


> dont have a video of the car, but my brothers 96 GTI, 12v went 13.2 @ 105 with drag radials. dont matter cause the motor is in a 81 rabbit now. getting it finished. will submit videos of the pass and all when done. should be quick :beer:


That's cool, the 96' would make the drag radial list, do you have the timeslips and other information?
If not at least be sure to post what happens with the Rabbit from here on out. Thanks.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

where did that new guys posts go?


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't get any response so i deleted it.Sorry....


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

13.097 at 113mph Full street trim on factory 185\60\14 tyres and rims and 95 Unleaded.2.0 16v with ITB'S in 2005 Mk1 1.4i Citigolf.(1.4i sticker still on the back ).


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Sorry if I don't get to updating the information right away. I usually try to wait for a couple updates and get them all at once. Since there were three races last month up here I was waiting for them to be over. Keep posting your results. :thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool,thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Uploaded a video of the run :thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

[email protected] 

Tim Jessilonis/Street car/~2200#/12v/22x8x13 MH


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Virus you got there root beer!:thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

virus??


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Vr6 in SA is "virus" for short.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

The list has been updated. :thumbup: 

Eddikrie, can you please post timeslips for your runs? 
Also, let me know the make/brand of tire you are using. 

Thanks.


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Eddikrie(Car known as Bloublasie in SA)*

Tyres 185\60\14 Yokohama A-Drives. 
Weight w\o driver 1900 LBS. 

I have the results on pdf file.I can mail it to you if you give me a E-Mail address.Dont know how to upload it sorry. 
P.S The trapspeed is 113mph not 111mph.:thumbup: 

Regards, 
Edward Kriel 
Bloublasie!


----------



## pink mk1 (Apr 9, 2010)

this golf a sleeper Of note
congrats eddie


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks pink mk1 :thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

eddikrie said:


> Tyres 185\60\14 Yokohama A-Drives.
> Weight w\o driver 1900 LBS.
> 
> I have the results on pdf file.I can mail it to you if you give me a E-Mail address.Dont know how to upload it sorry.
> ...



Thanks for the information and I will get that updated soon. :thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks man!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Jersey*

Not much but it is an improvement - [email protected] 2230lbs Going to keep chipping away.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] 2277lbs


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Way to kill it guys.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome. :thumbup:

Nice times, and good luck racing tomorrow.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated.

eddikrie, I've got all your correct information listed now, thanks.


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> Updated.
> 
> eddikrie, I've got all your correct information listed now, thanks.


Thanx BillyVR6 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Cheers!


----------



## maxcharger (May 29, 2009)

hopefully ill be in this thread soon


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

go for it sam ! 13.1 to get on. I was sad not to get on myself this year. So close. Better luck next year. Good luck with your new set up :laugh:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll hopefully have a new number on friday.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Just a heads up, there are a few cars from Brazil that I am still waiting to post. I haven't been able to lock down the details yet so they've been kind of put it on the back burner. I will try to get them posted before next season as they will push the bump spot down to 13.0 if not quicker depending on what pans out. It's cool to see people still using this for goals and motivation; just keep having at it. :beer:


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

love this list bill. thanks for keeping up to date.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

root beer said:


> I'll hopefully have a new number on friday.



cmonnn 12.2 you still gotta take out my 12v a/m time


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, best i got was a clean .50 with a 1.79. Stock management is officially ****ing with me. Every pass that i got off the line well on, it bucked really badly going into either 2nd or 3rd. 1.66 4 times.

I'll get ya, just give me another week or two.


----------



## maxcharger (May 29, 2009)

dawgpound said:


> go for it sam ! 13.1 to get on. I was sad not to get on myself this year. So close. Better luck next year. Good luck with your new set up :laugh:


 im hoping : ) thanks


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

Update needed 

Chris Alamorian [email protected] 1998 GTI 24v VR6 Street Car - Active 2176lbs :beer: 

10's coming soon


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated. 

Congrats again; #3 on top 50, #1 on top 10 24v. 
This is the quickest VR6 listed to date. 

:beer:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Got another update for you: 

11.89 @ 113.15 mph - Matt Ivan - 1995 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2210 lbs. - Active


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated. 

Freak'n awesome, and what year you've had! 

Congrats again. :beer:


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

Update.

R-Tech golf went 11.37 at 122mph at the last MSA drag event in Cape Town 2 weeks ago.More to come!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

DonovanP said:


> More to come!


Yes, keep those updates coming! :beer:
Just to be sure, this is Shaun Potgieter's car, yes?


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

Yes shaun's car! 

My Caddy should be on the list soon


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Not really worthy of an update but since the list has been quiet I managed an [email protected] at Atco this weekend. Same details as before. Also made three other eleven second passes -- an 11.91, 11.90, and an 11.88 all at 113 mph. I'll grab the slip out of the car and get the specifics later.


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not mine car: The quickest normally aspirated fwd water cooled vw in the UK. Runs an 11.9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMFIKubqTyc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Cool, I will have to check that one out soon, thanks for the information. :beer: 

O.K., a real quick search has him running nitrous as of March 2009. I did find some posts about high 12 second N/A times but then talk of the 150 shot started. Things get sketchy and I tend to raise an eyebrow when nitrous is on a car. I will dig around some more because even the old 12 second N/A times will make the list; I just need to be sure to keep everything here as legit as possible.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Might as well check Palumbos door panels better when he ran


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

Okay guy's.We did it again.Our new PB is 11.127 @ 128.75mph. We ran it last monday at the FFG event at Killarney Cape Town.Making us South Africa's fastest N/A FWD car  

















And our 8v golf also did its PB.No LSD yet.And clutch slipping,Next event we will see 12's. 
Driver. Ruben Wright . 2l 8v methanol. Time 13.3 @ 106.25mph


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome, and thanks for the update. 

Updated the list... 

2 new cars from Brazil; Arthur @ 11.73, and Marcio @ 12.13. 
New times for, Matt Ivan, Shaun Potgieter, and Ruben Wright 

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

So a new year is here and the question looms - who is looking to shake the list up? Hopefully 2011 sees some new names on the list and some old names moving up. Can't wait for racing to start back up. Thanks again Billy for maintaining the list and making it the most complete list of all motor vw's around.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope to shake things up, but after 2010, I was the only thing shook up. Let's hope for some serious improvement this year.:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just looking to go 11.500 over and over and over and over...


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

All i've got to do is bolt the race wheels on. So ready for opening day.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

OK have not been on this thread for years still see I do good for a 8v but I noticed alot of people with retired after there name, who decided that I was retired, retarted yes, retired no I got a bmw e30 sitting around but I think I may do something with my rabbit pickup with the tdi 1z swap to start some new sh*t, you know what I mean...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ha, it just means the setup and car as it existed is retired. Many drivers are still racing, just not those cars. Like me, three times or so.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

vw1320 said:


> So a new year is here and the question looms - who is looking to shake the list up? Hopefully 2011 sees some new names on the list and some old names moving up. Can't wait for racing to start back up.


Not sure about anyone else but I think those two cars from Brazil that were just added shook it pretty good; that 12.13 on street radials (not DR’s!!!) is badass. Full race engine or not I think that is pretty damn cool all things considered. There are still one or two more cars floating around that I just cannot pin down and haven’t really tried to get further details. Soon though...

Here’s what I want to see happen this season; the top 50 list to have a 12.99 bump spot.



bvillelounge said:


> I hope to shake things up, but after 2010, I was the only thing shook up. Let's hope for some serious improvement this year.:thumbup:


You’ve got two cars now so I expect to see double the amount of results being posted. opcorn:



need_a_VR6 said:


> Just looking to go 11.500 over and over and over and over...


That would sure beat going 12.80’s over and over and over. 



DIRTYMOFO said:


> OK have not been on this thread for years still see I do good for a 8v…


Totally, your car has been holding down for years and not many other 8v’s have come along since then. 



need_a_VR6 said:


> Ha, it just means the setup and car as it existed is retired. Many drivers are still racing, just not those cars. Like me, three times or so.


Yes, this is exactly what it means.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

billyVR6 said:


> That would sure beat going 12.80’s over and over and over.


What can I do, the damned thing still thinks its a bracket car. It's got a complex.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

billyVR6 said:


> Not sure about anyone else but I think those two cars from Brazil that were just added shook it pretty good; that 12.13 on street radials (not DR’s!!!) is badass. Full race engine or not I think that is pretty damn cool all things considered. There are still one or two more cars floating around that I just cannot pin down and haven’t really tried to get further details. Soon though...
> 
> Here’s what I want to see happen this season; the top 50 list to have a 12.99 bump spot.


That 12.13 is pretty badass. Any more details on the car?

I'd love to see a 12.99 bump as well but I think it is going to take a couple cars from outside the U.S. to make it happen unless a bunch of new cars get built this winter.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

vw1320 said:


> I'd love to see a 12.99 bump as well but I think it is going to take a couple cars from outside the U.S. to make it happen unless a bunch of new cars get built this winter.


Or we can all just trade up and put the same cars with different drivers on the list... kind of like some of it is now.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

vw1320 said:


> I'd love to see a 12.99 bump as well but I think it is going to take a couple cars from outside the U.S. to make it happen unless a bunch of new cars get built this winter.


Just for the hell of it here are the active cars that have the potential...

Two cars on the main list:
Joe Pendergest's Truck - 13.07
Edward Kriel's Golf - 13.09

Two cars from the sub lists:
Waleed Bassadien's Golf - 13.18
Ruben Wright's Golf - 13.3

Wild Cards:
Joe Pendergest's new project
The Corbitts might have a car
Never rule out New Jersey
Sam (Maxcharger?) 13.2's 

I know for a fact there was a white Gol from Brazil running mid-high 12’s but all I have is video.
I just need to go back and revisit that whole dragster Brazil site at some point.

I also should make one more attempt and getting a solid answer for ABD’s race truck.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Like I said I'd love to see it happen. The more quick cars the better. I didn't consider cars on the bottom of the list moving up as when I took a quick glance it seemed like most of them were retired or not active in a while. 

Would be nice to see a solid answer on ABD's truck finally.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Kurtis seems to think he's getting the yellow car to run some numbers this year. Hopefully.

I'll take a stab at it in the gti as soon as tracks open. Then the Scirocco...8v powar!


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Billy. I hope to move up the list, but we still need more new cars on the list, that's why I'm building the Rabbit for my girlfriend. We'll see how that turns out . The truck should come back very, very strong , but we all know how that goes. I'm not one to make build threads but here is the Rabbit today almost ready for the engine. It should be very light :laugh:.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

Count me in on the list for sure this season.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

That is what I like to hear. That rabbit looks clean bvillelounge.

It is more about going out and having fun than it is getting on the list I just see the list as a good way to keep track of the progress of NA VW's. I also think it is a good motivator. I just want tto see more vw's drag racing period and would love it if some of them were all motor.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

No it isnt all about the list but to set a goal every year and get it is a great feeling. So this year my goal is to have fun and to get on the list. :thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

vw1320 said:


> It is more about going out and having fun than it is getting on the list I just see the list as a good way to keep track of the progress of NA VW's. I also think it is a good motivator.


Exactly, great post, and despite what some people think this is what its always been about...



billyVR6 said:


> *The intention of this list is to… *
> - Document naturally aspirated ET's.
> - Document the history of naturally aspirated drag racing.
> - Be a resource for those who share the same interest.
> - Be source of motivation.


Here's to 2011. :beer:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

It'd be nice to see a MK4 make it on that list, too bad they are all heavy pigs :facepalm:


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

> It'd be nice to see a MK4 make it on that list, too bad they are all heavy pigs


 I could fill spot #9 on the 24v list just to put things on perspective with weight 

14.440 @ 95.96 - john keating - 03 gli - 2.8 24v - Street Car - 3130 lbs. - Active 
2.162 60' on all seasons, drag radials this year...


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

It's about to happen, my pickup is running and sounds very good, my rabbit also sounds great. My girlfriend made some passes last night in her jetta to get warmed up. Stay tuned.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe one day i'll stir the pot on the 12v list......one day :laugh:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

13.06 Trapspeed did not work on the day hence no speed info,sorry.
Same details as before.( 2005 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 16v - Street Car - 1900 lbs. w/o driver)
95 Unleaded, 185\60\14 factory street tyres and full interior including factory radio ;-)

Thanks.
Edward Kriel


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow already updated,awesome thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Middle of racing season, anybody laying down some good times?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

pft. I'm going to try to get my rocco out in a week or 2. :facepalm:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

MkIIRoc said:


> Middle of racing season, anybody laying down some good times?


Here's your mid-season topic update. 

There’s not much to report from cars in the states (from what I know). It looks like Matt Ivan has hit a few races and a lot of people are still working on their cars; Chris Alamorian is wrapping up his new build, Joe Pendergest is tuning the new 20v as we speak, Paul Kiernan’s car is coming back together, I think Jersey Ben is still building a 20v, [email protected] just updated his 16v build, and it goes on. I did stumble upon a 12v from western Pennsylvania that ran a 12.99 a while back. If things come together I expect you’ll see more car’s running later in the season.

South Africa has had some activity and there’s a new Mk1 added to the list running 11.8’s (currently #14). The car is still getting dialed in; the owner is expecting a change in ET and will send more information after the next event (should've been this past weekend). I just found a VR6 from over there who recorded a 12.808 during competition; this was from back in December and I haven’t seen much of anything posted about the car aside from previous runs. There was another 16v on the hook but unfortunately the engine had clearance issues and got damaged while on the dyno.

I’m due to read through some of the Brazilian forums and there are still 2-3 cars that need to be mentioned on the list. I haven’t put in a solid effort to get everything together from down there, it’s mainly due to the Portuguese, but I should get around to it sooner or later.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, if I get knocked down the list any further, I'm going to have to sell my hunting and fishing gear and try building another car. I've been checking in periodically on 120's car, hope everyone gets their cars together without too many hangups.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Well, it looks like I was mistaken and it turns out that Brad's car is actually 16v (old school) not a 20v.
He's dropped some ET as well and has moved up a few notches on the main list.

:beer:


----------



## badblue (Aug 14, 2011)

*Brad goes again quicker*

Hi there Billy, just thought I would drop you guys a line ... It's been a while since we last spoke but just thought I would let u know that I did a 11,57 at a street to strip event now this is not a official Msa event so it won't be recognized but like I was saying I WILL GO QUICKER ..oh yeah !!
 
Cheers
Brad (currently listed on your list as no .. Not sure.. Lol ) 
Ps .. Planning to move further up the list at our next official event .


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome, and good to see you posting to this forum too. :beer:

I just updated the list.

Also, you guys might see an 1/8 mile list posted at some point. I've come across a handfull of cars during the past few years with only 1/8 mile results mentioned due to local tracks and race series running this format. If you do the conversion (we'll use NHRA's) they would be putting up some 1/4 mile times worth mentioning.


----------



## badblue (Aug 14, 2011)

*1/8 mile times list*

Just wondering if its actually comparing "apples with apples" cos for me to even attempt a 1/8 mile i would need to change a few things that would really cause some problems wrt the set up of the car...And even if you were to take a few 1/8 mile cars and get them to run the 1/4 mile even after set up i dont think that compared to the "conversion" 
method they would be running the same times as calculated ...or thats just my opinion ?
Please correct me if i am talking "smack":laugh:.....

*to edwardkriel :*
Hows that sleeper coming on ....i havent seen you at drags for a while bro.....cheers


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Howzit Bradley*

Car will be up and running in 2 weeks time.I'm(and Anton) always doing "developement" on the motor.I will come support you at the next event.Cheers pal.:thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Two updates; Aslam gets a little quciker, Annie gets added.



badblue said:


> Just wondering if its actually comparing "apples with apples" cos for me to even attempt a 1/8 mile i would need to change a few things that would really cause some problems wrt the set up of the car...And even if you were to take a few 1/8 mile cars and get them to run the 1/4 mile even after set up i dont think that compared to the "conversion"
> method they would be running the same times as calculated ...or thats just my opinion ?
> Please correct me if i am talking "smack":laugh:.....


This would be for conversation sake and to show possible potential. I agree, a lot can happen on the top end that will affect the overall outcome and you can flip that and say the same thing about the short track. Any conversion done here would be considered a 'perfect run' and should be taken with a grain of salt. My thoughts were if a car has enough in it to record an 1/8 mile pass in less than 8 seconds it’s worth mentioning.

Another update, Joe Pendergest drops 1/2 second at Pittsburgh; check out that mph!!
This little truck is going to be nasty after it gets dialed in.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea dude. Truck looks to be no joke. I'm into it.


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

Ruben Write's 8v did a 12.61 @110.. Long overdue update.Next event it will drop below a 12.5.Still had a slipping clutch on the 12.6 run


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

The list is updated and thanks for checking in. :thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

12.993 @ 102.48 / 1.845 / 94 Golf / 2.0 20v All-Motor / ITB's / E85 / 2188# / MH 23x8x13 / lugtronic / Ben (bonesaw) owner, Todd Pavics driving.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome, thanks Kevin, I'll get this updated soon... :thumbup:


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*throttles*

I have a personal best of 13.58 in my 2L 8V full street car


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

^tell us more 

Like, so you can be included in the list, but I'm interested in what combo you're running also :thumbup:


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*Project 8V*

u can read all about my car here... 
http://www.veedubz.co.za/xvforum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=11352&sid=25d1a5326451f45eb24ca754a0202331


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*Project 8V*

Busy with a new build now that should break into the 12’s... take note I still have everything in my car Stock speakers and even the central locking still works. After I do 12’s in full trim I will be removing all access weight and put on some full sleeks to see if I can get to the top of the 8V list :sly:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Throttles, please post your information in this format... 



billyVR6 said:


> 10.74 @ 121.54mph - Nate Romero - 1995 Corrado - 2.1L 20v - Race Car - 1610 lbs. - Retired


 12's would be awesome, keep this topic updated as you progress, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*Project 8V*

13.58 @ 101.28mph - Riaan de Wet - 1990 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 8v - Street Car - 2105 lbs. – Active 

But apparently that’s not official although I backed it up @ S2S (Street to Strip) the best official time is 13.80 that I ran @ a MSA (Motorsport South Africa) event


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

[email protected] / 1.792 / 94 Golf / 2.0 20v All-Motor /ITB's / E85 / 2110# / MH 22x9x13 / lugtronic / Ben Zarpentine (bonesaw)


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Update on new PB time!*

Did a 12.9 at last MSA Drag event.Will update this week after the official results get posted online.Finally achieved a personal goal after almost 3 years ha ha!:screwy: 
Took long because its on 95 unleaded without any octane boosters and 185\60\14 street tyres,NOT DRAG RADIALS and full factory interior and exterior with cd\frontloader that i sometimes listen to when waiting in line for drags


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice going Eddie its been a long time coming! But you did it! Keep those times dropping


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

eddikrie said:


> Did a 12.9 at last MSA Drag event.Will update this week after the official results get posted online.Finally achieved a personal goal after almost 3 years ha ha!:screwy:
> Took long because its on 95 unleaded without any octane boosters and 185\60\14 street tyres,NOT DRAG RADIALS and full factory interior and exterior with cd\frontloader that i sometimes listen to when waiting in line for drags


 Good stuff, glad to see that you stuck with it, pulling 12 sec pass on street tires is awesome too. Please be sure to post the official results, I'll update the list then... 

:thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

supaciti said:


> Nice going Eddie its been a long time coming! But you did it! Keep those times dropping


 Thanks,i will try to keep those numbers dropping.When i have the cash again i will have to contact you for a set of BF'S and see what it will do to my times.What do you thing the drop in time will be with BF's?


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> Good stuff, glad to see that you stuck with it, pulling 12 sec pass on street tires is awesome too. Please be sure to post the official results, I'll update the list then...
> 
> :thumbup:


 Thanks Billy,will post results as soon as they are uploaded.Cheers !:thumbup:


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

eddikrie said:


> Thanks,i will try to keep those numbers dropping.When i have the cash again i will have to contact you for a set of BF'S and see what it will do to my times.What do you thing the drop in time will be with BF's?


 Very difficult to say, or lets put it this way how much wheel spin do you have off the line? BF's will improve your o - 60 foot time and thus will improve your overall run, note that you could also consider ET streets as they seem to be doing the business as well and would also like to use it if ever I start racing drags again


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

1st gear 1\4 throttle 2nd gear halve throttle to limiter then only from 3rd gear full throttle.Have alot of wheelspin if i dont do it like that.:banghead:


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

eddikrie said:


> 1st gear 1\4 throttle 2nd gear halve throttle to limiter then only from 3rd gear full throttle.Have alot of wheelspin if i dont do it like that.:banghead:


 Semis is gonna help big time and the time should drop maybe 12.5 worst case!


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds good,thanks sir.Now to start saving :facepalm:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> Good stuff, glad to see that you stuck with it, pulling 12 sec pass on street tires is awesome too. Please be sure to post the official results, I'll update the list then...
> 
> :thumbup:


http://www.zoopedup.com/profiles/big_pic.aspx?image=12.9930.JPG&cat=Galleries&user=Bloublasie
Here are the results.Thanks BillyVR6 :thumbup:

I am B80.
12.993
http://www.zoopedup.com/profiles/garage.aspx


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Looks like I need an account to view those links, so please just re-post your current listing (see below) with the new 12.993 details whenever you get a chance.



N/A Drag List said:


> 13.06 @ 113.xxmph - Edward Kriel - 2005 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 16v - 185/60 Yokohama - 1900 lbs. w/o driver - Active


Scanning and posting the time slip works too...


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

billyVR6 said:


> Looks like I need an account to view those links, so please just re-post your current listing (see below) with the new 12.993 details whenever you get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Scanning and posting the time slip works too...


Sorry,we dont get timeslips.Were S.A after all,way behind with everything in life ha ha !

12.993 @ ???mph - Edward Kriel - 2005 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 16v - 185/60/14 Dunlop STREET Radials - 1900 lbs. w/o driver - Active

Thanks Billy.:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Ran new PB 
12.58 @ 106.87mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 2110 lbs. - Active 
Same setup as waterfest. track was pretty ****ty and as the temp went up and the oil downs contunied it got worse and worse. Oh well.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Good stuff man, keep having at it... :thumbup: 

Also, for those insterested, while digging around recently I found this comment about the ABD drag truck… 



ONLY 8V said:


> Actually that was ABD's drag truck but that thing was kind of a turd...it was a 2.1L 16V that had a best run of 12.6x but broke on that run and hasn't run since...prior to that it ran 12.8's which Collin was doin' with his 8V CIS injected monster....I guess that what you get when you have a honda shop buildin' you motor (ABD just fronted the money and drove it, so IMO deserves no respect) We were "technically" the "Eurospec Car" since both Josh and Eric worked there at the time we raced it...we ran the custom cast Eurospec 8V head as well...but the 3 of us built that car ground up.
> 
> As for Nate....that Corrado is weighing in at pretty much the same weight as our Rabbit(as is with every other N/A'ed import)....trust me he cut the $hit outta that thing....I believe its under 1800 lbs with driver easily.
> 
> Jason


 That truck has been like sasquatch when it comes to details...


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Good stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

bonesaw said:


> Ran new PB
> 12.58 @ 106.87mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 2110 lbs. - Active
> Same setup as waterfest. track was pretty ****ty and as the temp went up and the oil downs contunied it got worse and worse. Oh well.


 Well done. Makes me want to finish mine even more!


----------



## 01JTIVR6 (Feb 19, 2011)

1998 GTI VR6. 13.78 at 101mph. 2280#, Mk4 Headgasket, Raceland Header, United Motorsports Tune, and Solid mounts. Ain't 12 car yet but not bad for a stock head and bottom end


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

haha there we go. Should we shoot for a Spring Show and Go NA class?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If I don't have something together by then, I'm firing myself.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Made a little improvement at WCF. I was the #1 qualifier but redlit round 2. All in all it was a fun weekend.

[email protected] / 1.661 / 94 Golf / 2.0 20v All-Motor /ITB's / E85 / 2110# / MH 22x9x13 / lugtronic / Ben Zarpentine (bonesaw)


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys. I went to a 1/4 mile track today to try again. (2.1 20v pickup) I switched to a full radiator and alternator setup, and with my fatass the truck is probably around 1825 lbs now. I also switched to a 23 inch slick over the 22 to try and keep it off the limiter. I made 1 pass and ended up with a [email protected] Previous was [email protected] Distance was about right shifting at 8k and finishing about 8k in fourth. Seat time might chop that et down, I hope. We have video, but the board wasn't working. Here is the time slip, 1016 left lane.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

.0x light too :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I am still trying to make a 1/4 pass without breaking. It was a huge wasted trip to mason dixon.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> I am still trying to make a 1/4 pass without breaking. It was a huge wasted trip to mason dixon.


There is an MIR track rental on Friday March 8th for those who are interested.....$100 to run all day with no lines! Free to spectate on weekday track rentals (last I heard). Don't waste your time with crappy strips!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I have no way to get the car there


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to see some of these crusty ass times knocked off here this year.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Maybe later this year


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

*finally didn't break on slicks with the 3.94 lsd setup*

Cecil 4/13/2013 [email protected] new personal best












1st run up against a turbo dakota r/t, he got me by .6 twice on saturday












2nd run, not a clean pass, wasnt quite ready












3rd pass, cleanest run i have ever had. Need more seat time to cut down that 60'. 

** unofficial weight with driver 2470#
2240 chassis estimated after removal of outside mirror assemblies, front wiper, and security horn assemblies.. after a 2260 on a feed mill scale.. i have a note on my phone of the weight of things i have taken off the car. nothing cut up except front crash rebar. 

97 jazz de gti, 2.8 12v, 22x8x15 m/t et drag at 12psi
-velocity stack by treadstone performance, straight through 12" of silicone to maf with piece of screen over maf "grille" for that added protection, to 45 bend, 6" straight plastic, 90 bend at throttle body
-aptuning stage 3 upper and lower intake manifolds
-evolution phenolonic intake spacer
-Brett Miller's handy work on my stock valve head, competition valve job w/ mild port & polish, autotech hd springs and titanium retainers, oem mk4 lifters, schrick 268s
-mk4 hg
-stock 120k mk4 block
-UR crank & alt pulley
-1.8t iat
-s2 metalwerks custom header
-test pipe by 42dd 2.5" straight through, butt connected to 2.5" tt with borla no resonators
-autotech 10# flywheel
-competition clutch st 3
-flipside customs reinforced clutch fork
-agc passat 16v 3.94 r&p w/ tall 5th gear, ccm stock 1st-4th refreshed with synchros
-peloquin lsd
-vf mounts x3 with corrado o2a brace
-aptuning mystery chip
-raceland coilovers turned up to factory ride height
-poly everywhere, control arm bushings, front subframe bushings, manual steering rack bushings
-still with factory 288 de brakes

i pretty much snap a picture of everything that i change out or replace with upgrade so follow me on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/brandon.gettle.3

or instagram
@am13sec12v










hunting for 12s this year. we shall see. i think some of you guys who still have your all motor 12v's should crash the party at JUNE BUG CLASSIC, Maple Grove Raceway, Mohnton, PA. i will be there looking for better luck with lower pressure in my 22's.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Matt wanted me to post in here so here goes.

Only got 6 passes in but ran a personal best of [email protected] 1.954 60ft Sunday at Show-n-go, had a few [email protected] runs, slowly chipping away at my et and getting closer to my goal. Took all last season to get the car into the 13s after running 14.00 for what seems like forever. Ended 2012 with a [email protected], over the winer I changed up my exhaust, lighter wheel and slick combo and shed a little weight. Car weighted 2400 with me in it at show-n-go this past weekend, that was with almost a 1/2 tank of gas, last fall weight with driver was a hair under 2500. I can easily get the car down to 2350 with me in it with a set of skinnies, less gas in the tank and pulling the rear bumper rebar.

I need more seat time and with island dragway shut down, it looks like all us north jersey folks have left is englishtown test and tune nights, which is a pain to get to during the week. Atco and maple grove are both 2 hours away from me. Ultimate goal is to get the et down to 12.99 or better to get myself on the top 50 list. It be nice to try and compete in a 12.50 index class too. It's obtainable, but I need more seat time.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Congrats to both of you on new bests. Looking forward to seeing some new cars on the list this year. Veersixx you have the mph to run 12's just need to work on that launch as you know. One tip - make sure you are using a decent low pressure tire gauge when checking the pressure in your slicks. Even a good quality full range gauge will tend to read off at the pressures you need to run the slicks at. You don't need the most expensive gauge just make sure its quality and the range matches what you are using it for. The 22x8x15's are such small volume that it doesn't take much air to change the pressure a decent amount. Cecco you already know what you need to do


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

With the 22x8x15 I needed to watch the burnout length too, too long/big brings the pressure up further then you'd think. 

Maybe I'll kick the cobwebs off this year. :wave:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

vw1320 said:


> One tip - make sure you are using a decent low pressure tire gauge when checking the pressure in your slicks. Even a good quality full range gauge will tend to read off at the pressures you need to run the slicks at. You don't need the most expensive gauge just make sure its quality and the range matches what you are using it for. The 22x8x15's are such small volume that it doesn't take much air to change the pressure a decent amount. Cecco you already know what you need to do


This :thumbup:, I learned the heard way last season with 22x8x15 and a cheap gauge. Matt can verify that. I spent $20 for a 0-15psi gauge from summit and it reads just as accurate as a coworkers certified calibrated snap-on digital tire pressure gauge.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

All good info. June 8th @ Maple Grove Raceway. Small Car Show, Small Swap Meet, great event for 1/4 mile drag racing!
Mohnton, or Reading, Pennsylvania!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Maybe I'll kick the cobwebs off this year. :wave:


:thumbup: It be nice to have some other all motor cars out for waterfest, it might make the event bearable.



veersixxx said:


> June 8th @ Maple Grove Raceway. Small Car Show, Small Swap Meet, great event for 1/4 mile drag racing!
> Mohnton, or Reading, Pennsylvania!


I got a flyer for this show in the pits at show-n-go, Its a 2hr ride each way but I wanna try and make it out there. I hear maple grove is a decent track to run at.

I also wanna say my setup still nets me 27-28mpg with mixed driving. Better gas mileage and more fun that my daily driver '06 Audi A4


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

typeSLone said:


> :thumbup: It be nice to have some other all motor cars out for waterfest, it might make the event bearable.


True but its a lot of cobwebs to deal with by then!


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

*june bug classic*

i love racing at Maple Grove Raceway for events only.

test & tunes and grudge nights are over crowded so i usually make the trip to Cecil Coutny Dragway.

Maple Grove, Mohnton (Reading), PA is 45 minutes, 30 miles East of me.
Cecil, Rising Sun, MD is 1.5-2 hrs, 65 miles South of me. 
Englishtown, Old Bridge, NJ is 2-2.5 hrs, 135 miles East of me.

so regardless, my best bet is trailering around. which i do not own a truck or trailer. so as long as i can recruit the buddies to participate then i might be down.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm considering checking out this event. The beetle guys want me to run 1/8 with them.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

There are some quick bugs at the Grove.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Good stuff guys, keep at it... :thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*New PB UPDATE!*

12.85 SEC 2.0 16V mk1 Golf 95 Pump Fuel 205\50\14 Bfgoodridge Tyres. 

Copied from Results Page. 

07950 B80 EDWARD KRIEL VW CITI GOLF 12.859 1.182


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks BillyVR6. :thumbup:


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

Still need to put my old R32's 12.7 up!!!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You do!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

True, but this deal has always been about FWD...


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

New personal best 60' on my 22x8x15 m/t et drag, 10 psi cold, on my mk3 drivers edition all motor vr6, 2450lbs driven.

In car.
http://youtu.be/_L5MVn0oKyY

Same run from grandstands.
http://youtu.be/vhQv7PNDbdg


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Congrats on the new best 60ft. I would keep working the tire pressure down in small increments until you fund what works best for you. 

Any idea why the mph was off from before? Was it that much hotter out? Get that mph back with the new 60ft and you should be real close to the 12's. Keep at it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Cecil factor? I tended to always trap higher there with similar et and 60'


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

I would have figured the traps would have been fixed when they redid the track.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its a lot closer to others after they changed the timing equipment.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

glad to see someone still working at it. plan on coming out for all motor shootout at waterfest?


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

In the process of buying a house. So my fun budget is dwindling at the moment. Probably won't make it to waterfest even as a spectator this year. Maybe race fall show n go. I plan to sell some things and change up my full exhaust setup so we will see. I just want 12.99 to say i made it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I hear ya. I haven't made it out this year. The weather will obviously better later in year but we asked for all motor class and they delivered. It be nice to bring this class back. If you don't make it out consider going to MIR for import vs domestic in Nov. hands down my favorite event. Well worth the trip.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

Best of luck to anyone running tomorrow and sunday. Keep us posted on the all motor shootout from waterfest.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

I threw some junk together to make the All Motor class at Waterfest. Ended up going [email protected] with the DA hovering above 2000 ft. Car was a 98 Gti weighing 2320 with driver. 195k on the motor and more stock parts than aftermarket. Not good enough to make the list but figured its been quiet on here so I would post. Not sure what the next steps will be but I quess I have to try and get it on the list. 


Oh and remember what I said Cecco. Don't let me go 12's before you :thumbup:


----------



## G-duber (Apr 2, 2006)

Been pointed this way to add my Vr6 Mk2 Golf

[email protected] - Luke Stevenson - 1987 Golf- 2.8 12v - 1997lbs - Active

Will dig out the timing slip later as its in the motor home


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Thanks Luke, you've been added; I got the 12.79 listed from the other topic. 

Matt, glad to hear you got another(?) car together for the A/M class.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

vw1320 said:


> Oh and remember what I said Cecco. Don't let me go 12's before you :thumbup:


Seriously though, I am glad you slapped a car together and made it out to the track. At least with you back I have some motivation. 

My best pass of the day was [email protected] 1.88 60ft 2340lbs w/ driver. It was disappointing but given the track conditions and how hot and humid it was out I'll accept it. In cooler weather the car should go much quicker. The driver needs more seat time. 

That was .014 seconds slower than my old setup from the spring. I changed a few things since then. Ditched the distributor for an obd1 coilpack setup, swapped back to a stock throttle body due to software issues, ran a velocity stack/headlamp intake and took 60lbs out of the car.

On the street the car drives much better, I know its got a lot more in it. Time to hit a few test and tune nights.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

If you correct that 13.6 for the 2000 ft DA on Sunday you get a 13.3. July is not the time to be looking for great numbers NA. It is good for making passes and trying things out though with no worries since you aren't going to run a good e.t.anyway


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

vw1320 said:


> If you correct that 13.6 for the 2000 ft DA on Sunday you get a 13.3.


Well that makes me feel better.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

typeSLone said:


> Well that makes me feel better.


Of course if you apply the same correction to my 13.1....


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

vw1320 said:


> Of course if you apply the same correction to my 13.1....


Yeah, yeah, yeah I know what the correction will be.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

apply it to mine. LOL


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> apply it to mine. LOL


I forgot your trap speed but figure about 12.2X.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Given the gas and compression you are running theory says your car shouldn't fall off as much in the heat but low .3x high .2x sounds about right.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I think that's what it said when I looked real quick. Now just need to make it happen


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Dooo eeet :beer:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

xxxx ft DA where do i find these numbers while i run at the track for correction factors on humid days vs my windy cecil pass


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

http://www.dragtimes.com/da-density-altitude-calculator.php


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Paul. Amazing how i did not find that calculator while searching, i bookmarked it. But i did read interesting facts about all the factors of going the cars fastest. I will pay more attention and log all track conditions.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

DA and track conditions can fight each other so make sure you take good notes.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys. I went to Larry's off-road nationals this weekend to try my luck (2.1 20v pickup). There were eight cars in the pro class. I made the finals but the battery went dead at the call for a burnout. It was all 1/8th mile. I believe the truck has peaked until I change things. Here are the numbers, I can't scan with this computer. 

1 2 3 

RE .187 .0434 .0640 

60ft 1.6616 1.6707 1.6858 

330ft 5.0184 4.9828 5.0077 

1/8th et 7.8026 7.7647 7.8099 

1/8 mph 86.64 87.18 86.07


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

bvillelounge said:


> Hey guys. I went to Larry's off-road nationals this weekend to try my luck (2.1 20v pickup). There were eight cars in the pro class. I made the finals but the battery went dead at the call for a burnout. It was all 1/8th mile. I believe the truck has peaked until I change things.


 Cool, maybe get a few more full 1/4 mile passes before the next change? 
Either way, interested to see what the truck does next... 

Oh, and damn that battery! :bs:


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah Billy. I think I can squeeze out some 12.1x's the way it sits. I want to change the stance, and probably the intake this winter. I'm just glad to get out there. It's really crazy to watch years slip away while we all wait for the right weather, schedule, and everything else to come together.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

bvillelounge said:


> I'm just glad to get out there. It's really crazy to watch years slip away while we all wait for the right weather, schedule, and everything else to come together.


 I hear that! I hope you can make it to the Pittsburgh Race September 8. :beer:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Update*

I noticed that my update below has been removed from the list?It was updated with this info but now has my previous best of 12.99 on the list.??

New PB UPDATE!
12.85 SEC 2.0 16V mk1 Golf 95 Pump Fuel 205\50\14 Bfgoodridge Tyres.

Copied from Results Page.

07950 B80 EDWARD KRIEL VW CITI GOLF 12.859 1.182


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

I went to the fall bug run at US 131 in Martin MI on Sunday. I ran a new best of [email protected], then popped a red light in the first elimination.:banghead:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Update*

12.60 
Edward Kriel - 2005 Golf 2.0 16V mk1 Golf 95 Pump Fuel 205\50\14 Bfgoodridge Tyres.

Cheers!:thumbup:


----------



## eddikrie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks BillyVR6.:thumbup:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Just want to update the NA top 50 list and congratulate my close friend Ben (bonesaw) for breaking his old pb of [email protected] in his lugtronic mk3 2.0 20V itb'd car by running a [email protected] during the world cup finals @ MIR in round 1 of 12.50 index. In round two he shattered that and ran a [email protected] with the car. Videos of the runs are on the Caste System Performance facebook page.

All this after tossing a rod just a week and a half earlier during fall show-n-go at englishtown, destroying the block, fsi crank and scat rods. Luckily the pistons weren't damaged. This motor was built the day before we left the shop to head to Maryland, no time to tune the car or really drive it more than down the block and back. Stock rods, cast crank revving up to 8500rpms none the less. 

Here is the slip, he's the car on the left.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj176/cecco83/4611FE95-AABA-4054-A8FD-2AAD19670DA4-1968-00000226876B6BD8_zpsa25f8599.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 4611FE95-AABA-4054-A8FD-2AAD19670DA4-1968-00000226876B6BD8_zpsa25f8599.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Awesome. I was worried when I heard the car spun a bearing. That's great to come back that soon and faster!:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

yeah i really cant complain. Really was just trying to get above you on list LOL.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

New personal best ET

12.981 @ 105.25/ 1.828/ 97 gti/ 2.8L 12v/ NA/ sunoco 93/ 2420/ m/t et drag 22x8x15/ Brandon Gettle (veersixxx)

I knew 12s were possible when i ran a 13.2xx w/ 2.00x 60ft a pass or two before this one. 

http://youtu.be/BQ1E7zIFh8s

http://youtu.be/6bDvZrokvxE
Same pass from my point of view.

Better late than never.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

Delete


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Just curious.... where do you guys get your car weighed at? The track I go to doesn't have a weigh station. Do I just go through a truck weigh station?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You prob could but id be worried about the accuracy. I usually do at track. Other option is find a shop that does corner-balancing.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to give that 12.99 a shot in the harlequin.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a silly question that I probably already know the answer to. In my quest for 12s, am I going to be held up by a stock clutch? I know they are stout, but can they handle drag radials?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I broke like 5 stock pressure plates running around 13.0-12.7


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I went as quick as 12.98 with a stock clutch/pp on slicks, and 13.2 with BFG's. Never broke a stock pressure plate with a stock clutch disc.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I went as quick as 12.98 with a stock clutch/pp on slicks, and 13.2 with BFG's. Never broke a stock pressure plate with a stock clutch disc.


Ok, I'll plan on changing it then. I will probably stay away from the DRs until I swap the clutch. I am trying to keep my car a daily and would like to plan ahead. I've been reading all of yours and rootbeer's threads on how to build it. It'll take me some time for 12s but the info is definitely helping.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I would stay on a stock clutch as long as possible. I only have two clutch choices anymore, stock or a twin disc. Anything else in between can be a pain.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Right on. I will. :beer:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Seconded. Aftermarket clutch qualit for these cars is horribly hit/miss


----------



## mroberts91 (Aug 18, 2013)

15.95 @ 90.2 MPH - 2000 Passat - 2.8L 30v - Street Car - 250K Miles- Stock Everything - Retired/ Blown Up


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*Project 8V*

So this weekend had some good news and some very bad news.

I went out fist run, on the pull the rev counter shifted on the launch so I could not see where I’m revving and limited most of the time true the gears... 14.1s run.

2nd run out I ran a 13.2 with lots of wheel spin. New personal best.
See Video of run...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY2ooWZWrmc&feature=youtu.be

3rd run I was going for 12’s and deflated the tires, then snapped the RH CV shaft and the LH outer CV joint at the same time. 





4th run out Block decided I’m not taking this **** and gave up... knocked the pieces of cast iron into the valves. Valve went true the cam follower and into the cam. Then piston dropped down and crank knocked piston true the block...


----------



## Throttles (Nov 20, 2009)

*Billy please update*

09. [email protected] 104.00mph - Riaan de Wet - 1990 Golf Mk1 - 2.0L 8v - Street Car - 2105 lbs. – Active


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

11.253 @ 120.28mph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 2.2l fsi - race Car - 1965lbs. - Active

back at it


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Awesome to see the car back out Chris!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

killacoupe said:


> 11.253 @ 120.28mph - Chris Alamorian - 1998 GTI - 2.2l fsi - race Car - 1965lbs. - Active
> 
> back at it


:thumbup:

Your car is louuuud but sounds so damn good.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

We went to the Pittsburgh Classic this weekend and had a really good time. I had several good passes in the Pickup with the best being [email protected] I went over 111mph twice but a little bit slower time. Erika (my girlfriend) went a best of [email protected] in the 8v Rabbit. With more seat time, she should chop a lot of of that time. It was nice to be back out there. Now it's time to change some internals on the 20v and let it rev a little more next spring.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Good to see you guys again Joey-- glad you had a good time. Congrats on the passes!


----------



## muffinwoman (Mar 27, 2006)

bvillelounge said:


> We went to the Pittsburgh Classic this weekend and had a really good time. I had several good passes in the Pickup with the best being [email protected] I went over 111mph twice but a little bit slower time. Erika (my girlfriend) went a best of [email protected] in the 8v Rabbit. With more seat time, she should chop a lot of of that time. It was nice to be back out there. Now it's time to change some internals on the 20v and let it rev a little more next spring.


Tell her to find second gear and see what happens :wave:


(It was meeeee....)


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Haha, good to see you again Erika-- great to see you driving your car. I am jealous of how clean that Rabbit is. :heart:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Reviving this thread. 

Tested out something new on my 12v at spring show-n-go, ended up running a new personal best of [email protected] 1.8X 60ft (93 octane, 2385# w/driver) with the car breaking up a bit towards the top of 4th gear. I am slowly chipping away at my 12 second goal. The car has a lot more in it, I just need to put my big boy pants on and drive the damn car.

I also need to learn how to do a real burnout.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

typeSLone said:


> Reviving this thread.
> 
> Tested out something new on my 12v at spring show-n-go, ended up running a new personal best of [email protected] 1.8X 60ft (93 octane, 2385# w/driver) with the car breaking up a bit towards the top of 4th gear. I am slowly chipping away at my 12 second goal. The car has a lot more in it, I just need to put my big boy pants on and drive the damn car.
> 
> I also need to learn how to do a real burnout.


Just curious, what are you running modification wise? Also, How'd you get down to 2385 with a driver? I had my MK2 weighed with nothing but a driver's seat and came out to 2450.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

EAD0001 said:


> Just curious, what are you running modification wise? Also, How'd you get down to 2385 with a driver? I had my MK2 weighed with nothing but a driver's seat and came out to 2450.


I really didn't do much to get the weight down. No a/c, no p/s, no headliner, skinnies and lightweight 13's with slicks, no passenger seat, back seat or parcel trays. Took out some little things here and there, but the car still has door panels, carpet, full dashboard, heat, stereo, bumper reinforcements, door safety bars, etc. All I do is put my 15" street wheels, seats and parcels trays in and its back in street driving trim. The car weighs 2200lbs, without me in it at the track, give or take 10 lbs depending on how much fuel is in the tank.

As for modifications, it is also pretty basic.

Lugtronic ecu
stock 150K + miles block and head
mk4 hg
hd springs
schrick 268s
CSP short runner intake manifold
ported downpipe and exhaust manifold
3" exhaust w/ cat converter (the car actually passed NJ emissions inspection last year)
l/w flywheel and crank pulley
02A trans w/ 3.94 R&P and Quaife diff
02J shifter setup

I am sure I am missing stuff, I've had the car for 11 years now, I forget sometimes.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

typeSLone said:


> I really didn't do much to get the weight down. No a/c, no p/s, no headliner, skinnies and lightweight 13's with slicks, no passenger seat, back seat or parcel trays. Took out some little things here and there, but the car still has door panels, carpet, full dashboard, heat, stereo, bumper reinforcements, door safety bars, etc. All I do is put my 15" street wheels, seats and parcels trays in and its back in street driving trim. The car weighs 2200lbs, without me in it at the track, give or take 10 lbs depending on how much fuel is in the tank.
> 
> As for modifications, it is also pretty basic.
> 
> ...


Ok, makes sense. I've got everything you have minus the exhaust and shifter...both have been on my list for a while, just haven't gotten around to it. I could have been wrong about weighing my car with everything out. Its been too long since I weighed it. Anyways, hoping to eventually get in the 12s as well. Good luck with it!!! :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

This list needs a little shaking up.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> This list needs a little shaking up.


Waitin on you.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> This list needs a little shaking up.


Gimme 6-8 months....or buy my children from me and give me 2 weeks. :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

EAD0001 said:


> Gimme 6-8 months....or buy my children from me and give me 2 weeks. :laugh:


I hear that one. 

Needs shaking up by someone else, I am too slow.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Don't taunt me.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Needs shaking up by someone else, I am too slow.


Your build or ET?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Both?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not nearly quick enough. But a bump never hurt. 

[email protected], 2.217 60ft.
Mk3 VR6. 262's, 3.94, 3" aluminium exhaust, schrick manifold. 205/50 mickey et's. 2376lbs with driver.

8y/o DR's and crap driver = crap time









https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qqRd6VL83CQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome time for your first time out man :thumbup: 

The car is nice and light, especially for a 4 door. Any thing crazy done to get it there? Full doors?


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

root beer said:


> Awesome time for your first time out man
> 
> The car is nice and light, especially for a 4 door. Any thing crazy done to get it there? Full doors?


Cheers Tim. 

Rear doors are basically outer skins and lexan windows. 

Fronts are untouched except manual winders. 

No reo's and Aluminum exhaust (3.8kg from downpipes to muffler at back) 

Still 5 lug, abs and a big battery.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7005233


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Just to keep this thread going. Ran a new pb in my all motor 12v last night, slowly chipping away at my goal. Car was running consistent [email protected] at waterfest. I am car 6789 on the slips.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

1.7 60's? nice. have a list of setup? 










[email protected] 105.96mph 
2.127 60.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Keep chipping away guys!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

HaydenVR6 said:


> 1.7 60's? nice. have a list of setup?


Current setup at the moment, I run lenso skinnies in the rear and slicks on lenso's in the front. MH 22x8x13



typeSLone said:


> Lugtronic ecu
> stock 150K + miles block and head
> mk4 hg
> hd springs
> ...





need_a_VR6 said:


> Keep chipping away guys!


Thanks Paul, someone has to motivate you to finish the corrado.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice job man. I can't wait to get out in the coming weeks. My car should be around the latest times posted, so hopefully we can all stay motivated to get a couple extra track days this fall.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Someone does have to motivate me, and find me time, and money!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

You're getting too close for comfort Cecco!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Someone does have to motivate me, and find me time, and money!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> You're getting too close for comfort Cecco!



ruh roh :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Car looks like it's short tracking nicely, just needs more top.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Let me rub some more magic on it Cecco and make Mark even more uncomfortable. 😁


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

vw1320 said:


> Let me rub some more magic on it Cecco and make Mark even more uncomfortable. 😁


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Car looks like it's short tracking nicely, just needs more top.


Thanks Paul. Come January I can turn in my current jersey plates and get QQ historic plates for it. Once that happens I have no more state emission inspections to worry about. When that time comes I will remove the vibrant 3" cat converter on the car and make the new center section catless and out of aluminum to shed some weight. I think that may help up top a bit. The tune hasn't really been touched on the car at all since the sri went in back in April, and even then it was really only a quick basic street tune. Lugnuts made a small adjustment after I made 2 passes with the new intake setup, but we had other issues with the car so we didn't get to really mess with it much. There should still be some more power in it to free up.



vw1320 said:


> Let me rub some more magic on it Cecco and make Mark even more uncomfortable. 😁


DO IT!! I'm thinking maybe another trip to island for test n tune in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Was there any improvement with the sri? It doesn't have runner compensation correct? 

I thought NJ plates were the lightest for you blokes?


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

I would be down. Give me a couple more passes and I think we can shave some more off. If not I will bring my helmet and see if that does the trick.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

HaydenVR6 said:


> Was there any improvement with the sri? It doesn't have runner compensation correct?
> 
> I thought NJ plates were the lightest for you blokes?



No runner compensation at all, I ported the oem lower section and we used a 3.5" ID D-shaped plenum from Ross Machine. Due to fitment issues with the A2 chassis, we have about 6-7" on 3 inch tubing from the end of the plenum to where the throttle body actually sits. In my mind, I pretend its a torque tube lol. I've picked up 2-3mph and about 3/10ths of a second in my ET since installing the sri so there is a definitive improvement. Down low the car still feels like a cam'd A2VR6 with faster gears but from 4K and up it feels much much stronger, almost like a vtec type powerband now.

And don't worry about NJ plates, thats our little secret in this state.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

vw1320 said:


> I would be down. Give me a couple more passes and I think we can shave some more off. If not I will bring my helmet and see if that does the trick.


I have never seen "driver mod" make more mph


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have never seen "driver mod" make more mph


Its a new jersey thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have never seen "driver mod" make more mph



Funny how I gave Cecco some advice and his next passes were the quickest and I believe fastest he has made in the car. Picked up a couple of tenths and I think 2 mph. Guess the driver mod works even outside the car. 


I do agree he needs more up top to be where the car should be.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Official driver coach!


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Sometimes those who can still teach.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

I just hope Coach Ivan doesn't beat me with a chair like bobby knight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

We do need a little drama to keep things interesting.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

typeSLone said:


> I just hope Coach Ivan doesn't beat me with a chair like bobby knight.


:laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Cecco kept poking me so I got out of my rocking chair and made some passes yesterday at the Pittsburgh Classic in my '98 12V GTI:

1.7048/ 5.2075/ [email protected]/ 10.6535/ [email protected]

Car is porky @ 2555#-- still full street car status, 5-lug, big brakes and all. Sometime I'll get around to shedding some more weight.

Still not satisfied with the engine combo, but I'll be working on it.

Thanks to all those who support me and bust my balls to get me out there-- you know who you are.  It's bittersweet knocking Billy out of #10, but unfortunately I had to do it in order to get where I wanna be. :beer:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice Mark! I'll probably run mine next year....I have some small kinks to iron out first, and the ABA is really the priority at this point.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Mark, congrats on the new PB and knocking into the list, it's been a long time coming!!

However, it's bittersweet not having the purple car on the top 10 anymore. Hopefully, someone, someday will fix that!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

MulberryTTFMF!

And thanks for the support.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> Cecco kept poking me so I got out of my rocking chair and made some passes yesterday at the Pittsburgh Classic in my '98 12V GTI:


Damn whippersnappers, get off my lawn!

Good job Mark :thumbup: ! All that poking paid off. I need 4 tenths instead of a few thousandths to catch up to you, now you get to poke at me .


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats Mark. I'll bet the ET drops quickly.:thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks guys, much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice mark. Vrsexy.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Congrats again Mark. Now keep at it and move on up the list. 😁


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks Matt, appreciate it!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Well my goal was always a mid 12 second street driven with my a2vr, and of course to keep Mark Morris on his toes  . Weather was great today at show n go. Finally made my first 12 second pass with a [email protected] 1.756 60 ft. Then went out and made four straight [email protected] passes with a few 1.70 60fts, which for me is good. Then broke out in the 3rd round of races, had a 12.70 dial in, ended up going [email protected], 1.707 60ft. Not gonna complain with that, my previous best last time I was at the track was [email protected] so today was a shocker for me. I figured a 12.8-12.9 may happen with he great weather but wasn't expecting this.

Only changes to the car was a used set of bisltein pss9's and hollowing out the 3" high flow cat. Street driven and muffled 40+ miles each way to the track today, 2370 on the scales, 93 octane pump gas, MH 22x8x13 slicks. Last pass was 2360lbs since I had burned up some gas in the tank. Everything else was the same as it always is. I can't thank Matt Ivan enough for all the help this season, and I have to thank Mark Morris for going 12.81 a few weeks ago and really lighting that candle under my ass .

Here is the slip


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Damn.....all of this makes me wanna get out there.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Great stuff!


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*#drivermodisreal*

Congrats again. Sorry I couldn't have been there to witness it in person but psyched the car finally went what I knew it could. Glad to have helped.


Going from 13.4 to 12.6 just by tweaking the same setup goes to show there is more to going quick than just having the parts. No doubt the weather played a role but still. And to run 12.6-12.7 that many passes in a row proves it was no fluke or one hit wonder. 

I already thanked Mark for motivating you enough to listen to everything I was saying 😁

Let me know when you are ready to go quicker. I bet we can wring a little more out of it. Might not be easy but it is possible.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Haha-- congrats Cecco-- you bastard!  Great to see you not only hit your goal, but crush it-- I couldn't be happier for you. Now I am gonna have to get out of my damn rocking chair again.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

vw1320 said:


> Congrats again. Sorry I couldn't have been there to witness it in person but psyched the car finally went what I knew it could. Glad to have helped.
> 
> 
> Going from 13.4 to 12.6 just by tweaking the same setup goes to show there is more to going quick than just having the parts. No doubt the weather played a role but still. And to run 12.6-12.7 that many passes in a row proves it was no fluke or one hit wonder.
> ...


Thanks again! Island is open thru November, weather providing of course. I think we can make another trip up there before the season ends, maybe try and get a .50 out of it. 



Mark Morris said:


> Haha-- congrats Cecco-- you bastard!  Great to see you not only hit your goal, but crush it-- I couldn't be happier for you. Now I am gonna have to get out of my damn rocking chair again.


Thanks :heart: :wave:

We should setup some rocking chairs in one of the trailers this year at world cup finals.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

typeSLone said:


> Thanks :heart: :wave:
> 
> We should setup some rocking chairs in one of the trailers this year at world cup finals.


With blankets! :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Huge jump, well done!!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> With blankets! :laugh:


I have the feeling its gonna be real cold this year.



need_a_VR6 said:


> Huge jump, well done!!


Thanks Paul


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

The season ain't over yet, can't let this thread die down 

Loaded my gear in the mk2 and took a trip down to atco on Sunday morning for the IFO event they were hosting. Rained the whole 2 hour drive down there, luckily it cleared up by lunch time and they let us race. Snapped an axle on my 2nd qualifying pass, had to swap in my spare, which I had broke a cv joint on few weeks early up at island dragway and quickly fixed just so I had something for a backup. Weather wasn't the greatest, mid 60s and humidity in the air after all the rain so I really wasn't expecting to run another pb. Knocked off a few more back to back to back 12.8X passes, all at 103mph, I will chalk the lower mph up to the muggy weather. Ended up going a few rounds in brackets and taking home a few bucks after the event was called off early due to a fist fight between a racer and a track official  They just split the pot with the 7 of us that were left out of 40 some odd cars that were running brackets. Ben also went round after round in brackets with his mk3, he was one of the 7 left at the end of the event. All in all, not a bad day, but not a great one either. I got one more test and tune to attend before the season ends, hopefully that musters up another pb.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going on Friday. I'm trying to get the harlequin on this list. I went [email protected] last week, losing my throttle adjustment on the top end. I took the back seats out, and I should find time to dump my a/c before then.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Its almost February.....that means race season starts in another month or so


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Hard to imagine, we're still buried. At least a foot still on the ground at Cecil.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Looks like race season has started in P.R. at least. 

Mk2 with a built 3.2 24 went [email protected] yesterday.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

in a 2300+lb street car nonetheless!! Will try and get details posted up here shortly.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> in a 2300+lb street car nonetheless!! Will try and get details posted up here shortly.


No rear bumper cover No street car


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thats no worse than anything any of us did and kept the cover on with speed holes!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Thats no worse than anything any of us did and kept the cover on with speed holes!


Yeah your right, I actually wanna find another rear cover for mine. I am sorta over the speed holes I cut in it.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)




----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I want ITBs for my 3 liter. :-/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Whoops

11.99 @ 111.87mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 2085 lbs. - Active


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Whoops
> 
> 11.99 @ 111.87mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 2085 lbs. - Active


Good work Benny!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

bonesaw said:


> Whoops
> 
> 11.99 @ 111.87mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 2085 lbs. - Active


 Nice job knocking "Twelve Point Oh Oh" Palumbo down a notch.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nice job knocking "Twelve Point Oh Oh" Palumbo down a notch.


Pretty much only motivation.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nice job knocking "Twelve Point Oh Oh" Palumbo down a notch.


Anytime you can use a Palumbo reference, its a good thing haha.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

bonesaw said:


> Whoops


Awesome Ben, good work, keep plugging away...


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Awesome, good work Ben. :thumbup:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

https://youtu.be/E2KL7MBSE_4

Just checking in. Making noise again. Different car, similar recipe as previous "2013."


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

*Top 50 update ;D*

12.877 @ 102.89mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2340 lbs. w/ Driver - Active


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

veersixxx said:


> 12.877 @ 102.89mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Street Car - 2340 lbs. w/ Driver - Active


List has been updated, keep at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi guys.recently build myself a drag car.
Vw MK1 golf 1996 street car 
2.0 8v running on meth
PB 12.242 @ 174.52kph
Street Car-763kg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

Brandon8V said:


> Hi guys.recently build myself a drag car.
> Vw MK1 golf 1996 street car
> 2.0 8v running on meth
> PB 12.242 @ 174.52kph
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

billyVR6 said:


> List has been updated, keep at it. :thumbup:


Hi guys not sure if you got my message so I'll try again.
I've recently build myself a drag car.
Vw Citi golf 1997 Race car
2.0 8v running on meth
Weight 768kg
12.242 @ 174kph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I will let Billy know someone is waiting to get added.


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I will let Billy know someone is waiting to get added.


Thank you 


Pro-Fit Exhausts Racing team


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated, Brandon8v you're on the list now.

I always liked these 8v builds, good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

billyVR6 said:


> Updated, Brandon8v you're on the list now.
> 
> I always liked these 8v builds, good stuff. :thumbup:


Thank you billyvr6 


Pro-Fit Exhausts Racing team


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

BCF @ 11.17 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)
Anthony Frassetto @ 12.62 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

12.456 @ 107.2 mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 Gti - 2.8L 12v VR6 - street car - 2215 driven - Active 

1.693 60’


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

https://youtu.be/8QKDNmltMiY


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Brandon Gettle @ 12.45 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## AROD-in-BOOST (Jul 8, 2008)

12.709 @ 105.86 mph - Aaron Shadle -1993 Corrado SLC - 2.9L 12v VR6 - street car - (Soon to be weighed) - Active

1.712 60"


----------



## AROD-in-BOOST (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

Update:27th December 2017 Streetfest at killarney raceway South Africa Cape Town.Pro-Fit Drag Golf 2.0 8v running on meth,weight 768kg.Did my PB on the day with a 
12.144 @ 178.33kmh
12.091 @ 176.93


----------



## Brandon8V (Aug 23, 2017)

Brandon8V said:


> Update:27th December 2017 Streetfest at killarney raceway South Africa Cape Town.Pro-Fit Drag Golf 2.0 8v running on meth,weight 768kg.Did my PB on the day with a
> 12.144 @ 178.33kmh
> 12.091 @ 176.93






Pro-Fit Exhausts Racing team


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Aaron Shadle @ 12.709 (Top 50)
Brandon Almazan @ 12.09 (Top 50 & Top 8v)

:wave:


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Anyone going to try to hit the track this year?
Before I got sick I had done several things to the drag truck. I was so close to 11's but a lot of things went down hill personally. If I can stay healthy I'll be back out there this year. Just checking to see if anyone still has any goals, or if everyone has moved on.

Joey Pendergest


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Still racing. Car is in pieces now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Cool, good to hear I'm going to try to make Pittsburgh, but much can happen from now until then. Keep at it Ben.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

The local track by me here in norhtern NJ (Island Dragway) is supposed to open up in two weeks, so I am hoping to get out there and test some things out. There is also an IFO event at ATCO dragway in south jersey at the end of March that I plan on racing at also.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

I will be at IFO, as long as everything goes well saturday testing.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Heard there is another 12v update coming...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 12.36 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=_HJLCoPlOE0

^----- video of the 12.36 pass inside the car :beer:


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Aaaaannnnddd list needs updating :beer::beer:


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/z1Q7WskYyZc


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/z1Q7WskYyZc


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Slips!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 12.27 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Paul Kiernan [email protected] - 3.6 24v ????lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Paul Kiernan @ 11.90 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)
You've managed to bump yourself from both of those lists.
Gold star goes to whoever cracks the Top 50 next...

:wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ha, took me long enough!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2090 lbs give or take a few


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Paul Kiernan @ 11.63 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)
Also, to anyone running a naturally aspirated FWD car, feel free to post your times regardless of whether it makes a list or not.
It's still cool to see who's out there running, how the cars are performing, progress, etc.

:wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Fourthchirpin went [email protected] w clutch pedal problems in his 3.6 street car


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

12.36 @ 105.94 - Brandon Gettle - 1997 Gti 2.8 12v - race car - 1980 lbs - active
















https://youtu.be/kzXv5Cn1S7o


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Brandon Gettle @ 12.36 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

https://youtu.be/X6d2V0Qdx5g


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Malton Coimbra @ 8.54 (Top 50 & Top 16v)
Antenio Neto @ 9.37 (Top 50 & Top 16v)
Chris Priddle @ 12.17 (Top 50 & Top 16v)

More to come! Just need to find some time...

:wave:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

12.33 @ 111 mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 2020 lbs. w/ Driver - Active

22x8x13 m/t et drag, Rootbeer’s old crusty set, 10+ years old 🤭

🤪










https://youtu.be/XDRwjmU7qfo


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

11.01 @ 122.89mph - Ben Zarpentine - 1994 Golf - 2.0L 20v - 193X lbs. - Active


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

and might as well update BCF Corrado 10.66 @ 128
https://www.facebook.com/BenCustomFabric/?__tn__=kC-R&eid=ARBaTr-WJ9_ekpksh8jaKyQdYOIUxVDkkK6G4PoUgokOYqrv3oc8Xi4ZKLQ-9-bzwGdIxQz0iBrjvGsv&hc_ref=ARRsHbWuIfbuXC0Jw3cBRCus2yW77jJ33k0dU5sryCctofbFqEBM0hdFUkhNXEYh4z8&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARAWEUZu5KwDJcbJobncVB2nYWuYbNghUhgH-RiStqjNHkxwnfFnCCQx13UA4sX7ozuzGRfo_qCSNtQJwVSzWD1goYLCJ254HhO_WBWpGhDTfWe3Xi3TT6XZIoTTk5OJHp3lncBdlGTvEJMLi6zKqZmACpncd4b3vILFSvcMWn08wgrmEAA4XkaLzMu1Xn3tsIP9db8d-IbHyeMrWwkrrKkW


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

BCF @ 10.66 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)
Ben Zarpentine @ 11.01 (Top 50 & Top 20v)
Brandon Gettle @ 12.33 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

https://youtu.be/It_uGnyL2aE










12.09 @ 113 mph - Brandon Gettle - 1997 GTI - 2.8L VR6 - Race Car - 1980 lbs. w/ Driver - Active


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Brandon Gettle @ 12.09 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Fastest All Motor Mk4?*

Wanted to get out and support the All Motor points series that was put together for this year but only had my MK4 street car/daily to bring. So I threw some slicks on it, took out the back seats and passenger seat, and let it eat. Car is a 2002 24v gti that I put a pieced together 3.2 into (I think it has pieces from like three different motors in it). Has cams and an intake manifold. I did everything on the car - built the motor, wired and tuned the ecu (AEM Infinty), heck even the alignment was done in my garage. 

Because of the threat of rain we only got one qualifier and I lost on a holeshot in the first round so I only have two passes in the car. Car weighed 2800 lbs on the Maple Grove scales after my pass. Went 12.68 on the first pass and on the second pass went [email protected] Not bad for what it is on a hot and humid day. 

12.54 @ 108.11mph - Matt Ivan - 2002 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - 2800 lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Matt Ivan @ 12.54 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)

Also, the updated list includes 07k engines. There's been some random activity, now they're becoming a popular swap and imagine that some will find there way to the track eventually. Basically, I took the two older defunct 2.5L drag lists (#1 & #2), removed the boosted cars, then merged them with some results I've found over the past couple years.

:wave:


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for keeping the list up to date Billy. And I think adding the 2.5 was a good idea. Great motor with untapped potential for sure.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Same specs as last time.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

vw1320 said:


> Thanks for keeping the list up to date Billy. And I think adding the 2.5 was a good idea. Great motor with untapped potential for sure.


I've been trying to see some of that potential for years now, I'm pretty damn lazy.
First hit went 15.7, some awful August night down Cecil, drive-by-wire and rev hang can suck it. :laugh:


Updated:

Ben Zarpentine @ 10.92 (Top 50 & Top 20v)
Paul Kiernan @ 11.38 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For anyone that cares to see a video...






Found a few interesting things in the logs that should pick up some time.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Not a huge update but took my mk4 to Mason Dixon for the VW Nationals to run the last race of the All Motor Points series. I highly recommend anyone interested to come out and run the series next year. Tons of fun even if you don't have the quickest car in the class. Took a little weight off the car since Maple Grove but nothing you can see. Ran a new best of:

12.44 @ 112.33mph - Matt Ivan - 2002 GTI - 3.2L R32 - Street Car - ~ 2700 lbs


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Not a big change either, but Friday at Cecil County Dragway, I went:
60' -- 1.676
330' -- 4.944
1/8 -- 7.739
mph -- 88.31
1000 -- 10.231
1/4 -- 12.231
mph -- 108.22

Anthony Frassetto - 12v 2.8 Race Car (officially) 2180 lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Ben Zarpentine @ 10.88 (Top 50 & Top 20v)
Anthony Frassetto @ 12.23 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)
Matt Ivan @ 12.44 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Anthony Frassetto 

All motor 12v
11.980 @ 111.64. 2155 lbs 


I can upload the time slip if needed


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Bernd Arndt @ 11.28 (Top 50 & Top 24v)
Anthony Frassetto @ 11.98 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

Victor Déraps
12,024 sec
113,65 mph
Vw jetta 1992 2,5 5cyl n/a
2100 lbs


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Vicderaps said:


> Victor Déraps
> 12,024 sec
> 113,65 mph
> Vw jetta 1992 2,5 5cyl n/a
> 2100 lbs


Nice. Have a slip and more info about car and setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

[email protected] Philippe BCF- 1990 corrado- 3.6 24v- street car- 2210 lbs- active


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Anthony Frassetto 12v Update :beer::beer:

60' - 1.586
330' - 4.796
1/8 - 7.525
mph - 89.77
1000' - 9.890
1/4 - 11.898 
mph - 112.06 

2150 lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Philippe (BCF) @ 10.47 (Top 50 & Top 24v)
Anthony Frassetto @ 11.89 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)
Victor Deraps @ 12.02 (Top 50 & Top 07k)

:wave:


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

Victor Déraps
[email protected] mph


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Victor Deraps @ 11.62 (Top 50 & Top 07k)

:wave:

Victor, would be cool to get some details, see how far you've gone with the engine and build, etc.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Went out this past sunday and tried to get in the 70's or better. The air was pretty good buuuutttt.... I failed miserably. I broke a bunch of stuff lol But be ready to crown a new leader on that 12v list next year  New motor is at the engine builder now.


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 2.5 stock block with ie intake, custom headers and ms3 management.



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

im really digging the 2.5 man. keep up the good work. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Malton Coimbra @ 8.22 (Top 50 & Top 16v)
Matt Joyner @ 14.89 (Top 07k)

:grinsanta:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

^ insane


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Not much of a change but did some testing this past sunday. 

60' 1.601
330' 4.806
1/8 7.523
mph 89.97
1000' 9.882
1/4 11.884
mph 112.30

Car weighs 2090 with driver


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 11.88 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

:wave:


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Been out the past 2 weeks testing. No improvement. Managed to squeeze almost 113, most MPH yet. really just working on the 60' but keep tearing something up anytime i really get after it on the 60 ft. Heres to next year :banghead:


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally made it onto the list!

12.477 @ 113.79 - Hayden Boyd - 1996 Golf - 3.6 24v - Street Car - 225/50 Hoosier Radials - 2445lbs - Active

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Hayden Boyd @ 12.47 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)
🤓


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

NA 12V 3.0 mk3 racecar

CAN I GET MATT IVAN TO SIGN OFF ON THIS PLEASE?
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 11.25 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)

🤓


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Bernd Arndt @ 10.9 (Top 50 & Top 24v VR6)


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

11.21 @ 121.50 12v, 2130lbs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 11.21 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Matt Ivan @ 11.63 (Top 50 & Top 24v)
🤓


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks for the update Billy. Hoping to see some more cars on the list next year. Or at least existing ones move up.


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

12v vr6 @ 2190 lbs 
11.126 @ 119.87 

60---------1.530
330--------4.511
1/8---------7.047
mph-------94.24
1000------9.247
1/4--------11.126
mph-------119.87


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Anthony Frassetto @ 11.12 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Updated:

Mark Morris @ 12.09 (Top 50 & Top 12v VR6)


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

11.881 @ 118.95 mph - Hayden Boyd - 1996 Golf - 3.6 24v - ‘race’ Car - 24.5x8x13 MT’s - 2054lbs w/ driver - Active











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

[email protected]
2100 lbs with driver
Street fuel 91 










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vicderaps (Jan 31, 2016)

Vr6 3.6 N/A


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

No real improvement . Went out this weekend, went 11.20 @ 123.2, 11.19 @ 123.35 and 11.30 @ 123.2.


----------

